# Deftones Megathread, All Things Deftones



## Daf57 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Deftones* singer *Chino Moreno* officially gave a confirmation that the band's been working on material for the new album.

Deftones Started Working on New Album Two Weeks Ago, Chino Moreno Confirms | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## Vrollin (Mar 4, 2014)

LIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKE!

On a side note, have you checked out "Palms"?


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 4, 2014)

:O

Today is a good day.


----------



## Nats (Mar 4, 2014)

Sweet balls.


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 4, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> LIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKELIKE!
> 
> On a side note, have you checked out "Palms"?



Unfortunately to me Palms was a disillusion, which sucked cause I love both bands, deftones and Isis.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 4, 2014)

2 things:

1. Can't wait

2. I wonder if Stef will lower his tuning once again. lol


----------



## TomAwesome (Mar 4, 2014)

Meh. Everything has sounded the same to me since around the time Steph started using 8s.


----------



## cyb (Mar 4, 2014)

Still waiting patiently for Eros...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 4, 2014)

TomAwesome said:


> Meh. Everything has sounded the same to me since around the time Steph started using 8s.



Doesn't sound like that to me at all. Plus he's only used 8s on two albums.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, wtf. Koi No Yokan doesn't sound very much like Diamond Eyes at all to me.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 6, 2014)

While we wait ...


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 6, 2014)

We've got a Deftones Megathread (Thanks, Alex/mods!!) - let's get on with posting Deftones and walking this new album in!


----------



## thrsher (Mar 6, 2014)

just picked up these bad boys


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 6, 2014)

YES!


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 6, 2014)

Dude, those are awesome!!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 6, 2014)

Love Deftones! I was lucky enough to see them back in October and they were absolutely amazing.  Super excited about the new album as well!


----------



## bobsbarricades (Mar 6, 2014)

Chino almost ran me over one time! I was walking back from my friends house real late and Deftones was playing a show that night (I missed 'em..) and sure enough Chino was in the backseat a car that almost ran us over as it pulled into a complex.

Also excited for new album! I wasn't a fan of Koi no Yokahana whatever. =( Just couldn't get into it


----------



## mlp187 (Mar 6, 2014)

Weird, I've been listening to metal non-stop for well over a year and yesterday I decided to go back to deftones. I made it through their discography today and come home to find this thread. Something tells me their next album will be epic.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 7, 2014)

bobsbarricades said:


> I wasn't a fan of Koi no Yokahana whatever. =( Just couldn't get into it



I hear ya - it didn't immediately grab me like some of the others (Diamond Eyes probably being my favorite) but the more I listened the more I got into it. It's actually very good. I suggest more listens!


----------



## Nats (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I liked Koi No Yokan better than Diamond Eyes. However, Diamond Eyes opening with the crushing Diamond Eyes is better than the song KNY opens with and has a bunch of other good songs on it, but overall KNY has the more memorable riffing.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 7, 2014)

I thought Koi No Yokan was meh the first couple of listens to be honest, but over time I began to love it hahaha Doesn't the album name mean love not at first sight?


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 7, 2014)

ChubbyEwok said:


> ... Doesn't the album name mean love not at first sight?



Ha! Good one!


----------



## bobsbarricades (Mar 7, 2014)

I will try! I've gone through it at least a dozen times by now =( Maybe one day it'll click!


----------



## wankerness (Mar 7, 2014)

My reaction on first listen was that it was by far their best since White Pony. Later listens didn't improve it any further! It's a pretty in-your-face album, not many subtleties, it probably just isn't for you!


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 9, 2014)

Interlude ...


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey found this kid on Youtube and he has some pretty awesome Deftones covers! 
Deftones - My Own Summer - YouTube
Deftones - Rocket Skates - YouTube
Deftones - Poltergeist - YouTube


----------



## gunch (Mar 10, 2014)

Daimond Eyes and Koi no Yokan were both solid, I think there was a lot of filler and duds on Saturday Night Wrist


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 2, 2014)

This is from last month but a good read to keep the thread warm...
Deftones Frontman Chino Moreno Says Band Have Started Working on New Album | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome cut/video from Koi No Yokan


----------



## Korbain (Apr 3, 2014)

lol weird as video, but man i love that song. SOOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 3, 2014)

I love Saturday Night Wrist, prolly my second favorite behind Around The Fur. Theres not a bad Deftones album tho, imo.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Apr 3, 2014)

wootsmitty said:


> I love Saturday Night Wrist, prolly my second favorite behind Around The Fur. Theres not a bad Deftones album tho, imo.



So true.

You know i did give SNW a lot of time but i have been revisiting it recently and it is really growing on me.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 4, 2014)

Love SNW! Altho I think it was a very disjointed time for them, big rift between Chino and the rest while tracking that album. There are some lines in Hole in the Earth to that effect...



> I hate all of my friends
> They all lack taste sometimes



But the results were awesome as usual.


----------



## Michael (Apr 4, 2014)

A photo I took when I saw them last year in Melbourne:


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2014)

^Holy shit, look at this guy!


----------



## HexaneLake (Apr 4, 2014)

Found this the other day, any Deftones fan would enjoy I think. I've always loved this version of this song. Not 100%, but it seems like they filmed this the same time as the original video.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 7, 2014)

Is it just me or is their self title album a bit underrated? I was just listening to it yesterday and enjoyed it a lot more then I thought I did haha I don't know, it could just be me but I dont hear too many people talk about that album.


----------



## flavenstein (Apr 7, 2014)

I think self-titled is one of my favorites. I love the guitar tone and all of the songs sound really frustrated (that's the best way I can describe it, I don't know).

But I don't think this is common; Moana is one of my favorite songs and everyone seems to hate on it a lot (as much as one not-so-popular song can be hated on)


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah it's definitely one of my favorites as well, right after Diamond Eyes.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 7, 2014)

self titled may be my favorite, followed by koi no yokan but i really love them all pretty much equally. SNW was good but had a couple duds imo, but at the same time has some of my favorite tracks like beware, xerces and kimdracula


----------



## Korbain (Apr 9, 2014)

Michael said:


> A photo I took when I saw them last year in Melbourne:



awsome pic  i saw em in sydney the first time they came out here in in may i think it was...awsome set/show. Spewing i didn't see em when they came out at the end of last year lol

Seeing a band of that level twice in one year in Australia is rare 

Super pumped for a new album/tour though!!


----------



## Michael (Apr 9, 2014)

Rick said:


> ^Holy shit, look at this guy!



No you.


----------



## Rick (Apr 9, 2014)

Michael said:


> No you.



Good to see you, Michael, been a while!

Back OT, I love how Stef's rig went from this: 

http://http://www.guitargeek.com/stephen-carpenter-deftones-guitar-rig-and-gear-setup-2011/

to this: 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFm9-hMnO64


----------



## pullingstraws (Apr 13, 2014)

Deftones just posted this on faceook.

deftones smile eros - YouTube


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah, very nice!! Maybe they are getting closer to releasing Eros.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 13, 2014)

Thought I'd post this here. Can't believe its been a year since Chi passed away. R.I.P Chi, you're greatly missed buddy.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KD0cvE4HYk


----------



## Lickers (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't wait. Deftomes have been one of the few bands since their incpetion that have consistently delivered great music and demonstrated growth as musicians.

I've loved them since day one but always found them quite hit and miss in a live setting - more often than not due to Chino's vocals. 
The last few times I saw them, they were getting more focused and when they toured in support of KNY, their show was one of the best I've ever seen. The sound was trluy crushing and the cohesiveness they demonstrated as a band was as strong as I've ever seen. 
Chino's vocals were as emotive and intense as you could ever want to hear. A class act.

Bring on the new album.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 14, 2014)

RIP Chi - we miss you! 



ChubbyEwok said:


> Thought I'd post this here. Can't believe its been a year since Chi passed away. R.I.P Chi, you're greatly missed buddy.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KD0cvE4HYk


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 14, 2014)

pullingstraws said:


> Deftones just posted this on faceook.
> 
> deftones smile eros - YouTube


Damn, this makes me very excited for their next album.


----------



## KFW (Apr 14, 2014)

I love Deftones, but a lot of their newer music to me seems to have too much of the slow, sweeping chord progression stuff. I know it's kind of their MO, but I prefer when they mix it up with some of the more quirky/riffy stuff. Diamond Eyes was a good balance of this. But I can't get into Koi No Yokan so much because of this. I can tell it's good and it sounds awesome, but it's not my favorite sound of theirs.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 15, 2014)

pullingstraws said:


> Deftones just posted this on faceook.
> 
> deftones smile eros - YouTube



So wait, they posted this on their own facebook, and then it was taken down due to their record label filing a copyright claim? That's awesome. 

EDIT: here's another link, definitely sounds valid to me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPN2XVPxRoY

This song is gorgeous, search for "Deftones - Smile" if this one also gets taken down. It's well worth hearing. It sounds kind of like a midpoint between Koi No Yokan and White Pony, it's less downtuned in the guitar department and the bass sounds more like Chi and really is what drives the lurching chord progressions on the chorus. Reminds me of "Change (in the House of Flies)" or the bridge on "Knife Prty" crossed with the more guitar-overdubbed sound of Koi No Yokan.


----------



## InHiding (Apr 15, 2014)

New (old) song is pretty nice. This deserves a bump.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah I really enjoyed the song! Sucks about the copyright claim though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 15, 2014)

I keep listening to this song and am absolutely loving it. Really hope they decide to release Eros sometime soon. This stuff deserves to see the light of day.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 16, 2014)

I would love it if they released Eros, it would definitely be interesting to hear how this song fits with all the others. If they were to release it, then we'd probably be looking at some time after their next album, but that's just my guess.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 26, 2014)

1997!


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2014)

Anyone else remember being shocked when they saw the Change video? I'd been watching videos/live performances of the Around the Fur stuff for a year or two before White Pony was released and suddenly that video came out and it looked like Chino had gained 50 pounds, haha.


----------



## starslight (Apr 27, 2014)

Chino was looking and sounding pretty bad for a while. It's inspiring to see a dude get his shit so thoroughly together again.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 28, 2014)

Just saw this on the Orange Amps Facebook page. Labeled as Stephen Carpenters new touring rig.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2014)

^That's so hot.


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 28, 2014)

That song that's supposed to be from Eros is pretty cool, I dig it. I have to admit, both Diamond Eyes and Koi No Yokan are missing something to me. I love those albums, like I do every Deftones album, but I don't love them as much as I love Around the Fur or the self titled. I think I'd like to hear Steph on 7's or 6's again, the uber low tuning think is getting a little old for me. I mean, on Diamond Eyes, You've Seen the Butcher, Rosemary, and Leathers it's pretty sweet, but I'd love to hear something up in the Bb-C# range. Steph's thrashier Adrenaline-ATF era riffs are just cooler than cool.


----------



## Veldar (Apr 29, 2014)

wankerness said:


> It sounds kind of like a midpoint between Koi No Yokan and White Pony...



Perfect Deftones then.



JD27 said:


> Just saw this on the Orange Amps Facebook page. Labeled as Stephen Carpenters new touring rig.



I guess he didn't like being straight into the PA, very sexy setup.


----------



## morethan6 (Apr 29, 2014)

^ Maybe, but he's always used a power amp/cab setup for stage and then a second rig to PA. This could be just the stage rig. Looks cool! Be interested to see how the 2 Orange heads come in to play...

EDIT: Looking at it I think the 2 DT amps are just for power, replacing the EHX Magnum 44 pedals he used to run...


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 29, 2014)

Looks like he is using the Jim Root Orange heads as power amps for stage monitoring.

He may have had impulses made for the Axefx with those cabs and that amps power amp, but doesn't use the impulses for stage monitoring and uses the real poweramps instead?


----------



## Daf57 (May 6, 2014)

a few months old but - cool interview with Chino and Frank!


So cool they mention RX Queen - one of my favorites on WP

RX Queen - White Pony


----------



## yuvioh (May 14, 2014)

I personally grew up listening to the deftones during my high school days, So I decided to pay tribute to them and cover one of their songs. I apologize for the crappy playing though, I'm still learning how to play better but yeah enjoy my 1st cover. thanks! 

I used a stock rga121 and a dual rectifier mod on the jam-up pro app.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/jan-michael-g-yuvienco/my-own-summer-cover[/SC]


----------



## Daf57 (May 14, 2014)

Nice, man! That is such a fun song to cover!


----------



## Daf57 (May 14, 2014)

Got on a tangent on YT - here are just a few tunes that Deftones covered.

The Cars' Drive was a bonus track if you bought SNW on iTunes.


Jealous Guy (Lennon)


Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want


Simple Man (Lynyrd Skynyrd)


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 14, 2014)

Deftones got me back into metal less than a year ago. To be honest I didn't really like them when I was into metal the first time. I've got a cover of Please, please, please on my soundcloud..although its kind of embarrassing, for im not much of a singer.


----------



## Whipsy77 (May 15, 2014)

Korbain said:


> awsome pic  i saw em in sydney the first time they came out here in in may i think it was...awsome set/show. Spewing i didn't see em when they came out at the end of last year lol
> 
> Seeing a band of that level twice in one year in Australia is rare
> 
> Super pumped for a new album/tour though!!




Saw them in Sydney May last year and January this year, Man I wish they would come here twice a year every year lol


----------



## donray1527 (May 20, 2014)

I have never realized how good the song entombed is. It's freaking awesome.


----------



## Purple Goldfish (May 21, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Perfect Deftones then.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess he didn't like being straight into the PA, very sexy setup.



Watched a rig rundown a while ago with him and he was incredibly frustrated that he couldn't get the sound he wanted running Axe FX straight into the PA. Orange is always a good choice though, might get a Jim Root head in the future. On another note I hope they release some more Eros stuff with their new record, can't wait!


----------



## bythepainiseetheothers (May 21, 2014)

One of my favorite bands (and I've started listening to them like 10 months ago, but they've became someting big to me), and one of the main reasons/inspirations to get a 8 string guitar (along with almighty Meshuggah).
Speaking of which, I've loved Koi No Yokan and that was the very first album I've heard of em. Then I felt in love with Diamond Eyes and White Pony, but I'm afraid I haven't clicked yet with their old stuff. It's a matter of time I guess.

I hope they release Eros soon, so I can go and see them live, and hopefully, get a picture or two with the guys.

Stef's touring collection of guitars is massive!


----------



## Insightibanez (May 21, 2014)

I forgot about this song


----------



## Daf57 (May 21, 2014)

^ Good call!


----------



## wankerness (May 21, 2014)

I remember that song well, that intro was my favorite deftones riff back before white pony came out. I had that soundtrack for that song (and some Filter and Korn songs, iirc).


----------



## Necky379 (May 21, 2014)

That Lennon cover is so good, one of my favorite cover songs.


----------



## MoshJosh (May 21, 2014)

watched these this morning figured I'd share
http://youtu.be/sW9DBIr2iBA
http://youtu.be/c2rqBUlrXqU

edit: how the heck do I add the in thread videos?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 21, 2014)

1) Don't use the "youtu.be" or "https://www.youtube.com" link. It needs to be "http://www.youtube.com"" or "www.youtube.com".
2) Use the code, without any spaces in the brackets "[ youtubevid ](code at the end of the URL after "watch?v=")[/MEDIA]"


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever seen this "documentary" on the band?? What a weird concept - let's do a documentary but not use any of their music in it - probably due to copyright refusal, makes for a really surreal video. Plus the people they interview are valid, but so distantly relevant. I guess they really, really wanted to do this - to hell with the obstacles and omissions! 

There are some points of interest ... some good photos, insights...


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 24, 2014)

Nuggets!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 1, 2014)

The "Non horses" video for Swerve City!


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 1, 2014)

Remember this one?


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 2, 2014)

Cool interview with Abe and Chino...

Backstage Austin: DEFTONES on Vimeo


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 9, 2014)

These are cool! 





RIP Chi!


----------



## KFW (Jul 9, 2014)

I love the Minerva video. I don't think I've seen a music video that matches a song so perfectly, and usually I think music videos are kinda lame.


----------



## DrShredder (Jul 10, 2014)

It's really time for a proper Deftones live bluray.
Should have happened years ago!
Budget may be an issue though, recording and editing etc. probably costs a fortune....


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 11, 2014)

A couple cool interviews


----------



## Daf57 (Jul 11, 2014)

*Entertain Me : A Film About the Deftones *


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 13, 2014)

Had forgotten about this one! How about Sevendust with Chino?


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 13, 2014)

^I LOVE that song!!! its been every mp3 player I have every had!


----------



## Daf57 (Sep 26, 2014)

Deftones @ Park Live Moscow 6/29/14



Deftones Live at Area 4 Festival


----------



## wankerness (Sep 26, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Had forgotten about this one! How about Sevendust with Chino?




That was a great album. The best track on it was "Licking Cream" which had the singer from Skunk Anansie on it. Bender was one of the weakest tracks on the album, which says something about how awesome the rest of it was.

There was a track with Chino on Soulfly's S/T called "First Commandment" and another one on "Primitive" called "Pain." Pain was kind of interesting but Chino doesn't have a lot to do, the guy from Will Haven does most of the guest vocals on that track. I also remember that track on Korn's "Life is Peachy" with Chino, but all he did was rap on that one.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 26, 2014)

Wasn't "Pain" with Fred Durst or was that a different track on that album? Or am I crazy?


----------



## wankerness (Sep 26, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Wasn't "Pain" with Fred Durst or was that a different track on that album? Or am I crazy?



Fred Durst was on the S/T on Bleed, I don't think he was on Primitive at all.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 30, 2014)

Covered one of my favorite tunes, there's some mistakes in there but it's such a fun song to play.


----------



## Korbain (Sep 30, 2014)

nice dude. Kick ass song, that whole album is pretty bad ass. Good mix of raw anger and chilled rock stuff


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 30, 2014)

Indeed, it's always been one of my favorites - it was strange hearing it after White Pony, but it grew on me a lot faster than SNW.


----------



## musicaldeath (Sep 30, 2014)

I think the song that got me to really pay attention to these guys was Minerva. Still remember what I was doing the first time I heard it. Very surreal.


----------



## chinnybob (Sep 30, 2014)

I always knew who Deftones were - I can remember seeing the videos for My Own Summer and Mini Maggit on television - but I never really paid attention to them until I heard this cover:



Really enjoyed that, and so I decided I should check out the original. They're obviously quite different and so it really took me by surprise, absolutely floored me. Hearing Minerva for the first time completely changed the way I think about music, and it remains one of my favourite songs. The video is perfect too!


----------



## Vrollin (Oct 1, 2014)

chinnybob said:


> I always knew who Deftones were - I can remember seeing the videos for My Own Summer and Mini Maggit on television - but I never really paid attention to them until I heard this cover:
> 
> 
> 
> Really enjoyed that, and so I decided I should check out the original. They're obviously quite different and so it really took me by surprise, absolutely floored me. Hearing Minerva for the first time completely changed the way I think about music, and it remains one of my favourite songs. The video is perfect too!




If you like that cover then you need to check out "Palms," "Crosses" or "+++" and "Team sleep"
All very chilled Chino Morino side projects. You will love them!

Palms - Future Warrior 
Crosses - The epilogue  (one of my fav songs these days)
Team Sleep - Ever


----------



## chinnybob (Oct 1, 2014)

For whatever reason I couldn't get into Crosses or Palms all that much, but that Team Sleep album is one of my all time favourites, can't wait for their next one!


----------



## Korbain (Oct 1, 2014)

ThePhilosopher said:


> Indeed, it's always been one of my favorites - it was strange hearing it after White Pony, but it grew on me a lot faster than SNW.



Yeah white pony was very experimental and different then they released a pretty in your face raw heavier album right after it haha. Deftones are one of the few bands where i love all their albums

Anywho, crosses are pretty cool. If you want a chilled funky electro album, its really enjoyable


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 7, 2014)

I just found a physical copy of _B-Sides and Rarities_ locally. Let's celebrate with another sloppy cover.


----------



## Daf57 (Oct 31, 2014)

A couple of gems to get you into the weekend!


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 14, 2014)

Love this video - it's like a David Lynch production ala Lost Highway, so creepy but so cool. Not even sure if it's official. 



and here's a little gem from '97


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 14, 2014)

So here's a weird one, wondering if it's true for anyone else on here. My earliest memory of Deftones was from the soundtrack to the Dragon Ball Z movie "Cooler's Revenge"  



I was obsessed with that show when I was 9 or 10 and got the VHS tape of that movie. I remember thinking that transformation scene was epic as f_v_ck, and mostly because of the song. Apparently on recent TV showings they've used the original Japanese soundtrack. Man...The younger generation will never know the glory of nu metal fight songs in anime and games  

I never got _super_ into the band, but I do give them a listen occasionally. Diamond Eyes is probably my favorite album of theirs. To me that's like the quintessential Deftones album. Hope they get something new out soon.


----------



## TonyGD (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm from their home town of Sacramento, so its kind of odd. I first heard them because of "Change" being played on the radio....Of course I was too young to really know about them (Adrenaline came out the same year I was born) even though I knew about Korn...Then I eventually became super into them and last (My Own) Summer, I scored an LTD SC607b(featured in kinda old pic) I have a copy of Adrenaline and Around The Fur on CD from a local record store (Shout out Dimple Records) While a lot of other people on this forum may like Diamond Eyes or Koi No Yokan better (great albums) my favorite albums: Self-titled, and Saturday Night Wrist


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 20, 2014)

Abaddon9112 said:


> So here's a weird one, wondering if it's true for anyone else on here. My earliest memory of Deftones was from the soundtrack to the Dragon Ball Z movie "Cooler's Revenge"



That's so cool and yet weird! I used to watch DBZ all the time but it never had Deftones!  Must be a Toonami thing.  Great story man! 



TonyGD said:


> While a lot of other people on this forum may like Diamond Eyes or Koi No Yokan better (great albums) my favorite albums: Self-titled, and Saturday Night Wrist



They are all good, no doubt one of the more consistent quality discographies - but yeah there's going to be favorites. I think Diamond Eyes will always be mine.


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thought this was pretty cool...


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 25, 2014)

Another decent cover...


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 18, 2014)

A couple for today...


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just came across this gem!!


----------



## Vrollin (Dec 18, 2014)

Dammit, every time this pops up in my subscribed threads I'm hoping for some news or a new track from the band...


----------



## Kobalt (Dec 18, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Dammit, every time this pops up in my subscribed threads I'm hoping for some news or a new track from the band...


Soon....soon......Sooooooooooooooooooooon!


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 19, 2014)

Vrollin said:


> Dammit, every time this pops up in my subscribed threads I'm hoping for some news or a new track from the band...



Yeah, really shouldn't be too long now. They will have a 4 month break from the road - great time to hit the studio!


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 19, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> Yeah, really shouldn't be too long now. They will have a 4 month break from the road - great time to hit the studio!



One of my goals is to open for/tour with them...
So yeah a chance to be present during their writing/recording sessions...jeez


----------



## TonyGD (Dec 19, 2014)

Daf57 said:


> That's so cool and yet weird! I used to watch DBZ all the time but it never had Deftones!  Must be a Toonami thing.  Great story man!
> 
> 
> 
> They are all good, no doubt one of the more consistent quality discographies - but yeah there's going to be favorites. I think Diamond Eyes will always be mine.



Yeah I love them all and frequently listen to each frickin album anyways haha


----------



## flavenstein (Jan 18, 2015)

More from Eros


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 18, 2015)

I hope they do eventually release that album, even in limited release I'd be all over it.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 19, 2015)

Deftones Eros footage!!!







Deftones long-fabled album Eros is slowly but surely making its way to seeing the light of day. Last year we actually got to hear a song off of it and now someone has posted what they're claiming to be footage from the sessions of the album alongside an instrumental track from it.

Are you ready to fanboy all over the place?


Members of the group have said in the past that they're not really sure what will become of Eros, especially now that bassist Chi Cheng has passed. From what little we've heard up to now, and if this is actually what the poster claims the music to be, then Eros stands to be hands down on of the best Deftones records thus far!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wcfei0lhMeU

http://www.metalinjection.net/av/music-footage-leaks-from-deftones-eros-album


----------



## flavenstein (Jan 19, 2015)

Come join the megathread!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...eftones-megathread-all-things-deftones-5.html

This (and lots of other stuff) is in there already.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 20, 2015)

bobsbarricades said:


> Chino almost ran me over one time! I was walking back from my friends house real late and Deftones was playing a show that night (I missed 'em..) and sure enough Chino was in the backseat a car that almost ran us over as it pulled into a complex.
> 
> Also excited for new album! I wasn't a fan of Koi no Yokahana whatever. =( Just couldn't get into it



thats actually my favorite Deftones album so far! I noticed most of you guys like the older stuff, I think koi no yakan is my favorite, followed by around the fur. are many of you into the newer albums?


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 20, 2015)

My all time favorite is Diamond Eyes, but that said I don't really have a "least" favorite.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 20, 2015)

Diamond eyes is what made me go, ok I need to pay serious attention to this band.


----------



## tallikaz (Jan 20, 2015)

"White Pony" it's for me their Masterpiece. Although they don't have a mediocre release. And their cover of Sade's "No Ordinary Love" is one of the best covers of all times!


----------



## Sparkplug (Jan 20, 2015)

wasn't really satisfied with diamond eyes and koi no yokan but this video and the song gives me goosebumps like it did back in 2008, when a snipped of the song was uploaded to their homepage. looking forward for further updates, as long as their new stuff is less whiny


----------



## stradfire (Jan 22, 2015)

Koi No Yokan quickly became my favorite when it was put out. Before it was Saturday Night Wrist. 






When I was a kid, I got my hands on this album. I was doomed to play ERGs since I was nine or ten  It had Rational Gaze by Meshuggah and Hexagram by Deftones...it blew my little mind.


----------



## Hachetjoel (Jan 26, 2015)

Deftones Putting Finishing Touches On Songwriting For Next Album - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 27, 2015)

Always good to hear that from them.


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 27, 2015)

Drive was on the other night ... heard this Duran Duran song and then realized it was a Deftones cover! 



Another Deftones cover ...  RIP Ben!


----------



## gogolXmogol (Jan 27, 2015)

"White Pony" and "The Deftones", the last one is even more, tho golden era of the amazing band. Every single song is a masterpiece!


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 27, 2015)

I would love to hear Steph tuned a little higher, honestly. I'm getting a little tired of the tuning lower and lower thing.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 27, 2015)

Well once he gets his Steph B9 model theres no telling how low they can go haha

Honestly though Diamond Eyes in one of my favorite album and thats the lowest they've gone right? Drop G#?


----------



## AlejoV (Jan 27, 2015)

MoshJosh said:


> Well once he gets his Steph B9 model theres no telling how low they can go haha
> 
> Honestly though Diamond Eyes in one of my favorite album and thats the lowest they've gone right? Drop G#?



Over song in Koi No Yokan is in Drop E.


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 28, 2015)

Diamond Eyes is my favorite for me, I don't think I spend more than a week without jamming it out - it's very close to my heart.

In terms of tuning, I can't say I would hate them going up, but I find that lower gives Chino so much freedom. He's such a beast, it's unbelievable.


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## gogolXmogol (Jan 28, 2015)

WSchaferJR said:


> I would love to hear Steph tuned a little higher, honestly. I'm getting a little tired of the tuning lower and lower thing.


It's just a trend  I believe their best songs and in drop C(D) and when he only started using 7th on the self titled CD.
As for me, pretty heavy already..


----------



## Sparkplug (Jan 28, 2015)

WSchaferJR said:


> I would love to hear Steph tuned a little higher, honestly. I'm getting a little tired of the tuning lower and lower thing.



you're not alone  imo, many new songs would have been so much better if they were in C#, B, or in A, at least. You've seen the butcher for example. great tune but dat 8 string sound...


----------



## gogolXmogol (Jan 28, 2015)

Sparkplug said:


> you're not alone  imo, many new songs would have been so much better if they were in C#, B, or in A, at least. You've seen the butcher for example. great tune but dat 8 string sound...


It's funny you mentioned that song, one of the few I think are worth playing on an 8 string. Veeeeery groovy and heavy


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 28, 2015)

Sparkplug said:


> you're not alone  imo, many new songs would have been so much better if they were in C#, B, or in A, at least. You've seen the butcher for example. great tune but dat 8 string sound...



"...is so good." is, I'm certain, the rest of that sentence.


----------



## Ambit (Jan 29, 2015)

Their latest album, Diamond Eyes, and White Pony are by far my favorite. I'm not a huge fan of their other albums. To each his own.


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 6, 2015)

Deftones in the studio 2015 






From EMG to Fishman






Sergios' Fender VI
















https://instagram.com/p/z4LlmeLgPT/ (small snippet of chino and producer Matt Hyde listening to a playback)


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 6, 2015)

^ Nice!!


----------



## Veldar (Mar 8, 2015)

Sergios jamming some MBV.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 9, 2015)

Saw this on their FB page recently - if it's a new pic then they may be laying down some tracks??


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 9, 2015)

I was so stoked to have "Palladia" show the "soniphere" with Deftones! Man, that 8 with the EMGS looks tasty and out of all the acts it was the thickest/beefiest tone!

But alas, he says "tone is in the hands" which is cool but also says "it's just for looks" for that model. 

Still, bitchen! Yeah, Deftones............. YEAH!


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 9, 2015)

They sure are Daf57. They are at Megawatts Recording Studio in Los Angeles, California. I'm anxious to hear what the new producer Matt Hyde will bring to the table for this band. Although, Terry Date is the f***ing man, and will always capture that essence of Deftones I know and love, and I hope one day they return to him for a future record.

Off topic from the new record
Here's an extended Eros session video I think some might appreciate. Its cool because Chi is playing guitar, Chino is on bass, and Stephen is actually playing leads lol


In case someone hasn't heard "smile" from Eros.



Finger of Death (Bob Ezrin Sessions) love Stephens riffs in this.. Unfortunate that it never made it on SNW.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 9, 2015)

What are these? Prototypes?


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 10, 2015)

News!!! 

Deftones Prep 'Heady, Outside-the-Box' New Album | Rolling Stone


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 10, 2015)

Daf57 said:


> News!!!


Thanks for sharing! Even more excited for the new album then before, if that's even possible.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 10, 2015)

Man, those are like the most generic possible upcoming album comments. I swear 90% of interviews about upcoming new albums say the exact same thing.

"this album goes new places, it definitely moves forward, but it still sounds like our old stuff, i mean you can tell it's the same band, we're really happy about it"

Like, that essentially tells you NOTHING other than "it won't be in a completely different genre from our previous albums." 

Oh well! That's music journalism for you.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 10, 2015)

right_to_rage said:


> What are these? Prototypes?



Those are the new Fishman Fluence pickups:
Fluence Modern Humbucker 7-String Ceramic - Fishman Transducers, Inc.
No 8 string pups available though. At least not yet. Saw those first in the Ken Susi Esp sig.


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 10, 2015)

16 tracks... I'm assuming that they'll dump like 4 or five of them like they have with past records. The last two records kept me wanting more, so 16 tracks would be a refreshing change, but if anything they'll probably be bonus tracks. I'm kinda tired of Chino's vaguenesses and regurgitated explanations of the their studio and creative process too like wankerness mentioned.. That article reminded me of the exact same things that were said when they were working on Koi No Yokan. Hope to hear more updates soon.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 10, 2015)

Poltergeist said:


> 16 tracks... I'm assuming that they'll dump like 4 or five of them like they have with past records. The last two records kept me wanting more, so 16 tracks would be a refreshing change, but if anything they'll probably be bonus tracks. I'm kinda tired of Chino's vaguenesses and regurgitated explanations of the their studio and creative process too like wankerness mentioned.. That article reminded me of the exact same things that were said when they were working on Koi No Yokan. Hope to hear more updates soon.



Well, maybe someday he'll completely alter his artistic process and the way that he talks about it to suit your preferences.


----------



## Poltergeist (Mar 10, 2015)

Ben.Last said:


> Well, maybe someday he'll completely alter his artistic process and the way that he talks about it to suit your preferences.



It's not their process in general I'm talking about its just seems like the same old worn out responses he's given in interviews on the last couple records if you ever read any of them during the time Diamond Eyes and KNY were being recorded. They're just vague and echo the same things he's already said before, which doesn't really give us any insight on how different this album will be. I guess thats just the way he is with the press these days.. Not expecting anything more from the dude just stating it since others have noticed it too.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Mar 10, 2015)

Ben.Last said:


> Well, maybe someday he'll completely alter his artistic process and the way that he talks about it to suit your preferences.



This seems like an unnecessarily dickish response. The internet is for opinions. No need to go white-knighting everything. I understand exactly the point that was being made- lots of musicians are very transparent about their progress in the studio an evolution of their sound to give listeners a sense of a timeline and excitement. I prefer that to vagueness.


----------



## akinari (Mar 10, 2015)

Pretty excited about this. They've definitely been on an upward swing since Diamond Eyes imo. The only thing I didn't like about KNY was the track order, and some of the guitar sounds were not exactly to my liking.. small gripes though.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 11, 2015)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> This seems like an unnecessarily dickish response. The internet is for opinions. No need to go white-knighting everything. I understand exactly the point that was being made- lots of musicians are very transparent about their progress in the studio an evolution of their sound to give listeners a sense of a timeline and excitement. I prefer that to vagueness.



I wasn't "white knighting," it just struck me as a silly thing to get peeved about (admittedly, it's not like he was full on ranting about it).


----------



## acrcmb (Mar 11, 2015)

Yeah it's not the best reply but there's not much else he can say, we got more than previously with him saying they're making a point of making songs go in a different than expected which is a good bit of new info and also that they made a point of bringing nothing into the writing sessions, that whole "we get in a room and just play off each other" thing gets boring but that's their process and you can't really go into much detail of an audial thing before going "just wait until you hear it".


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 19, 2015)

From their FB page - backstage Moscow with Mastodon's Brent Hinds


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## joshsaampson (Mar 20, 2015)

Little late to the party here but...So, so, so excited for this album. The "new" direction is definitely intriguing.


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 31, 2015)

Surprised this hasn't been posted, what a mean bass tone.


----------



## Poltergeist (Apr 1, 2015)

Word came out last night that Jerry Cantrell is going to be featured on a track for the new album?! Thoughts?

_My old boss stopped by the studio to lay down some fire on a Def track_


----------



## Poltergeist (Apr 1, 2015)

Matt Hyde talking about working with Stephen, and details on the Fishman Fluence Pickups.


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2015)

I've been a fan of the Deftones for well over a decade but F*^* me Chino cannot sing live!


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 2, 2015)

Nick said:


> I've been a fan of the Deftones for well over a decade but F*^* me Chino cannot sing live!



I've only seen them live twice (DE and KNY tours), but both times Chino killed it, he was in perfect voice. Could be just when and where, who knows


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Apr 2, 2015)

Nick said:


> I've been a fan of the Deftones for well over a decade but F*^* me Chino cannot sing live!



Yeah, I have to disagree, too. I've seen them 3 times and thought Chino was legit. He struggled on some of the high notes, but that's not too unusual with most bands these days.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 2, 2015)

Nick said:


> I've been a fan of the Deftones for well over a decade but F*^* me Chino cannot sing live!



Yeah, every live video I've ever seen with any clean vocals involved has been painful to listen to, that last one included. I haven't gone around watching tons of them, I just see them posted on forums and the like every now and then and am always like  Has there ever been a good live recording of Be Quiet and Drive?? This one was certainly way better than the ones I heard from the late 90s/early 00s, but still sounds like he's dying half the time, misses notes right and left and ends lots of long notes due to breath issues.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 3, 2015)

During the period around S/T and SNW Chino's live vocalse were pretty weak, so if someone saw them a around then I could understand thinking this. The last couple times I saw them he had his vocals on point though.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 3, 2015)

I saw them during the White Pony era and they were quite good.


----------



## Poltergeist (Apr 6, 2015)

Instrument tracking complete... On to Vocals. 

https://instagram.com/p/1G9ZpHLgON/


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 7, 2015)

So close now!


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 7, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, every live video I've ever seen with any clean vocals involved has been painful to listen to, that last one included. I haven't gone around watching tons of them, I just see them posted on forums and the like every now and then and am always like  Has there ever been a good live recording of Be Quiet and Drive?? This one was certainly way better than the ones I heard from the late 90s/early 00s, but still sounds like he's dying half the time, misses notes right and left and ends lots of long notes due to breath issues.



Their concert I saw in 2007 was perfect in terms of vocals. But Chino has been all over the place during the years. Lately the stuff I heard live was pretty good, but I remember some older concerts that were painful.


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 7, 2015)

Totally unrelated, but I wonder which tuning Stef will be using...


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 7, 2015)

lucasreis said:


> Totally unrelated, but I wonder which tuning Stef will be using...



I'm gonna guess he sticks with drop-E for his 8, but with all the talk about those new Fishman pickups, I'm wondering if he'll used that new 7 a lot?


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 8, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> I'm gonna guess he sticks with drop-E for his 8, but with all the talk about those new Fishman pickups, I'm wondering if he'll used that new 7 a lot?



Considering the fact that he's been working with Fishman to produce an 8 string pickup, I'd assume that it's going to continue to be 8s.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 8, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> I'm gonna guess he sticks with drop-E for his 8, but with all the talk about those new Fishman pickups, I'm wondering if he'll used that new 7 a lot?





Ben.Last said:


> Considering the fact that he's been working with Fishman to produce an 8 string pickup, I'd assume that it's going to continue to be 8s.



HE. Not He'll. Sheesh, my grammar 

Anyway, my typing was horribly unclear but was thinking about the album; the producer (Matt something?) was going on so much about that guitar, I wonder if he swapped guitars in and out, or just used his 8('s), or focused on that 7, or...?

It'll be interesting to find out! Maybe he has an 8-string version already?


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 8, 2015)

MerlinTKD said:


> It'll be interesting to find out! Maybe he has an 8-string version already?


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 8, 2015)

Ben.Last said:


>




D'OH! How'd I miss that!


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 12, 2015)

Not sure if you guys have seen this, but I thought it was pretty interesting


----------



## shnaggs (Apr 15, 2015)

Cool vid! cant wait for new material from these guys...best band ever!!! imo


----------



## Doug N (Apr 16, 2015)

Co-headling tour with Incubus announced
7/22 &#8212; Clarkston, Mich. &#8212; DTE Energy Music Theatre*
7/23 &#8212; Tinley Park, Ill. &#8212; First Midwest Bank Amphitheatre***
7/25 &#8212; Cincinnati, Ohio &#8212; Riverbend Music Center
8/4 &#8212; Holmdel, N.J. &#8212; PNC Bank Arts Center
8/5 &#8212; Wantagh, N.Y. &#8212; Nikon at Jones Beach Theater
8/7 &#8212; Mansfield, Mass. &#8212; Xfinity Center*
8/8 &#8212; Camden, N.J. &#8212; Susquehanna Bank Center
8/9 &#8212; Charlotte, N.C. &#8212; PNC Music Pavilion
8/12 &#8212; Atlanta, Ga. &#8212; Aaron&#8217;s Amphitheatre at Lakewood
8/13 &#8212; Tampa, Fla. &#8212; MIDFLORDIA Credit Union Amphitheatre
8/14 &#8212; West Palm Beach, Fla. &#8212; Coral Sky Amphitheatre
8/16 &#8212; New Orleans, La. &#8212; Bold Sphere Music at Champion&#8217;s Square +
8/17 &#8212; Austin, Texas &#8212; Austin360 Amphitheater
8/19 &#8212; Houston, Texas &#8212; Cynthia Woods Mitchell Pavilion pres. by Huntsman**
8/20 &#8212; Dallas, Texas &#8212; Gexa Energy Pavilion**
8/24 &#8212; Morrison, Colo. &#8212; Red Rocks Amphitheatre*
8/26 &#8212; Mountain View, Calif. &#8212; Shoreline Amphitheatre
8/30 &#8212; San Diego, Calif. &#8212; Sleep Train Amphitheatre


Read More: Incubus + Deftones Announce Co-Headlining 2015 U.S. Tour | Incubus + Deftones Announce Co-Headlining 2015 U.S. Tour


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 17, 2015)

^thats gonna be awesome. I think Incubus is the ...., even stuff like Drive. Also lets hope they play some SCIENCE songs. Redefine, New Skin, Glass, Certain Shade of Green.... id love to hear them live


----------



## wankerness (Apr 18, 2015)

Sikthness said:


> ^thats gonna be awesome. I think Incubus is the ...., even stuff like Drive. Also lets hope they play some SCIENCE songs. Redefine, New Skin, Glass, Certain Shade of Green&#8230;.... id love to hear them live



Can their newer bass player even handle the old stuff like Redefine? I'm sure he's good, but the old guy was great.


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 18, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Can their newer bass player even handle the old stuff like Redefine? I'm sure he's good, but the old guy was great.



we will see. They've been a great band through all their changes IMO, but SCIENCE has a special place in my heart. Like this post if you first heard incubus on the KoRn sampler that came with Follow the Leader. That sampler was the ..... Powerman 5000, Incubus, Ultraspank, and Kilgore. Holy .... Kilgore was the .....


----------



## shnaggs (Apr 20, 2015)

Funny, I've seen Incubus 3 times. First time, they were opening for Primus. Second, and third times were both opening for Deftones.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 24, 2015)

I picked up White Pony the other day and realized right away how close Rx Queen and Prince sound:





/illuminati


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 24, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> I picked up White Pony the other day and realized right away how close Rx Queen and Prince sound



Tardy to the party!


----------



## gunch (Apr 24, 2015)

White Pony is the crown jewel man what the frigidy frack


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 25, 2015)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Tardy to the party!





silverabyss said:


> White Pony is the crown jewel man what the frigidy frack


I know I know, fack off  Forgot to say that I'm sure it's been posted in this thread before 

I think the song Back to School kinda kept me away from White Pony for a while. I loved Change and Digital Bath but I was worried that the other songs would be more like Back to School. I finally listened to it all the way through some time ago when I got into Deftones full force and decided I really needed this album. Still gotta give SNW a try, but I really do think that Diamond Eyes and Koi No Yokan are among their best. Still hoping they release Eros, or at least a studio version of Smile.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 25, 2015)

back to school was kind of a pressured release. I guess the label wanted them to release a song with Chino rapping, to stay consistent with the numetal trend so they just did a remake of pink maggit and nicknamed the remake "mini maggit" 

of course, this is all what I heard from another person so I could be getting some of the details wrong. 

but Diamond Eyes and white pony are my two favorite Deftones albums for sure. I could seriously listen to both of those albums all the way through and on repeat for about a week or so


----------



## gunch (Apr 25, 2015)

No self-titled love?


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 25, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> No self-titled love?


I like it.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> No self-titled love?



Nope. I think only Around the Fur could possibly rate lower, but that one has more classic songs on it (S/T just has nothing even close to as bad as Head Up on it). I love maybe 3 of the songs on it and the rest sound like sketches to me, they often only seem to have one or two ideas in them and seem like they weren't finished being written (ex Needles and Pins). It's not BAD, but it's incredibly inconsistent and considering what came before it and after it, it seems really rushed. Of course as with any band with more than one album you'll surely get some people saying it's their best


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 26, 2015)

During the making of the s/t album, the guys were very disconnected from each other and from themselves apparently, and the quality of songs on that album tell the same story


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 26, 2015)

I go back and forth as to whether S/T or SNW are my least favorite of their albums. I feel like SNW has a few songs that are better than most of S/T, but I also think it's actually waaay more uneven in quality overall.

It really sucks that it took what happened to Chi for them to reconnect, but prior to that I honestly thought we'd get one more album after SNW and then they'd call it a day. So, I'm glad that didn't happen.


----------



## gunch (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah I can see that

Needles and Pins and Good Morning Beautiful are GOAT though


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 26, 2015)

I really dig the S/T album, it has some of my favorite Deftones songs, like Hexagram, When Girls Telephone Boys and Bloody Cape. Like someone already said, they were very disconnected at the time and Chino said they were doing just what they had to do to get by ( he says it in the video I posted around twenty one minutes in). They also went into the writing process the same way they did with White Pony, writing whenever they felt like it and that process just didn't work on the S/T album. I still love the album, but I can see why others wouldn't.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 26, 2015)

ChubbyEwok said:


> I really dig the S/T album, it has some of my favorite Deftones songs, like Hexagram, When Girls Telephone Boys and Bloody Cape. Like someone already said, they were very disconnected at the time and Chino said they were doing just what they had to do to get by ( he says it in the video I posted around twenty one minutes in). They also went into the writing process the same way they did with White Pony, writing whenever they felt like it and that process just didn't work on the S/T album. I still love the album, but I can see why others wouldn't.



Hexagram and Bloody Cape have two of my very favorite verses on any Deftones song, they're right up there with Be Quiet and Drive. Unfortunately, they're both essentially two-riff songs, and the second riffs aren't very good! It's like they came up with some incredible verse and were like "this is awesome, this will be just like Knife Prty!" Hexagram's intro and the way it then turns into distortion gives me chills every time, as do the high screeches at the end of each verse, it's just gorgeous. Then it just turns into a boring chuggy stop-start riff for a chorus, and just repeats till the end. The verse is so damn good I still love the song, but it's such wasted potential when you compare it to something with a similarly incredibly intro/verse like Knife Prty.

Bloody Cape is almost the same, again we have a great riff played clean, transitions to distortion and the band comes in, I get tons of chills, then we get a really heavy powerchord smash riff (it's better in this case at least), and then it just repeats these two sections to the end. 

Neither of these songs even have a bridge! It just basically sticks the clean intro back in where the bridge would normally be on both songs! They feel SO undercooked and with how incredible what made it to the recording is it's really disappointing they didn't spend more time writing the album.


----------



## Poltergeist (Apr 27, 2015)

*Tentative release dates announced for new album and UK tour announcements.*

'Tentative release date Monday 21st September (UK) / Tuesday 22nd September (US)

NB. Although this is likely to change as worldwide release day changing to Friday from July.

(Source was a little Chino interview on Radio 1 Rock Show last night when the London Wembley Arena show was also announced).'

Papa Roach's Infest and Deftones Announcement

BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, Papa Roach's Infest and Deftones Announcement

Jerry and Jacoby from Papa Roach join Dan 15 years on from the release of Infest. Chino from the Deftones announces the band's return to the UK this November. Our Rockest Record was an exclusive track from Black Peaks called &#8216;Crooks&#8217;. And we had exclusives from In Hearts Wake, and Anti-Flag.

New Tour Dates

November 15- Paris, France @ Bataclan*
November 18- Berlin, Germany @ Columbiahalle**
November 19- Cologne, Germany @ Koln Palladium**
November 21- London, United Kingdom @ The SSE Arena Wembley***
*On Sale April 28 @ 9:00AM GMT
** On Sale April 29 @ 9:00AM GMT
***On Sale May 1 @ 9:00AM GMT


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 27, 2015)

Self titled might be my second favorite behind DE. Battle axe is my favorite deftones song of all time


----------



## Kobalt (Apr 27, 2015)

Since we're naming our favorite self-titled songs...

DEATHBLOW!


----------



## starslight (Apr 28, 2015)

Underrated.


----------



## Poltergeist (Apr 28, 2015)

Full performance of an old school Deftones show just months after Adrenaline was released.


----------



## Poltergeist (Apr 30, 2015)

The tentative release date of the new record is September 26 according to this article.

Deftones planning to release new album in September, says Chino Moreno - Alternative Press


----------



## Daf57 (May 1, 2015)

Yeah!! Can't wait!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 1, 2015)

Fall time is a good time for a new 'tones album


----------



## ChubbyEwok (May 1, 2015)

So excited for this album, can't wait for preorders to be up!


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 1, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Neither of these songs even have a bridge! It just basically sticks the clean intro back in where the bridge would normally be on both songs! They feel SO undercooked and with how incredible what made it to the recording is it's really disappointing they didn't spend more time writing the album.




From the AP article:


Chino said:


> "It's coming out really good," says Moreno of the LP. "It's just another Deftones record. And I feel like it's us reaching a little bit, *getting more into the song structures and trying to challenge ourselves a little bit, you know what I mean?* It's sounding good. I think it's gonna' be a great record."



(emphasis added)


----------



## wankerness (May 1, 2015)

I was just talking about the S/T, I have no problem with the song structures on their last few. Still good news of course.


----------



## Poltergeist (May 2, 2015)

Old school picture of Deftones and Robert Smith... Pic was posted on Facebook today. Its purely wishful thinking on my part, but I hope this is a foreshadow that he'll be featured on the new record.


----------



## Rev2010 (May 3, 2015)

wankerness said:


> Then it just turns into a boring chuggy stop-start riff for a chorus, and just repeats till the end.





wankerness said:


> Neither of these songs even have a bridge! It just basically sticks the clean intro back in where the bridge would normally be on both songs!



This is why I no longer listen to the Deftones, I just can't take it. I used to love them and their earlier stuff but Diamond Eyes was it for me. These days I just can't tolerate copy/paste copy/paste copy/paste -> next song. Once I hear the first verse and chorus I've heard the WHOLE song so why keep listening? Same goes for In This Moment. I bought Blood after a short listen and dug it. One week later I couldn't stand it anymore. The most blatant use of copy/paste of each part and you could hear even the vocals were reused as there is zero variance in the singing between each verse/chorus.

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate all music with repeated verses/choruses, it's a common structure, but at least play/sing the part anew so it's a little more organic then reusing the exact same recorded parts just copied and pasted. Also, is it _that_ hard to simply make the third chorus something new or different than the others? I do it all the time. The song in my sig has three different choruses.


Rev.


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2015)

I don't think Koi No Yokan suffers from the copy/paste problem you mention, plenty of the songs continue to develop through the whole thing and some of the songs like "Rosemary" or "Romantic Dreams" have more sections than I think any of their earlier stuff ever did. "Entombed" is one of the most repetitive structurally but they keep adding layers throughout it and it's gorgeous. Only a couple of the short ones are really repetitive (Poltergeist, Swerve City), but even they have more than two riffs unlike some of the songs on the S/T. Listen to something like "Gauze," it's short and heavy but goes all over the place. 

I've never really listened much to Diamond Eyes. I remember some of the songs on it vaguely, and don't remember thinking it was a 2-riff song album like the S/T, but maybe you're right about copy-pasting?!


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 4, 2015)

I think that's part of what I like about Deftones, it's a nice departure from other stuff I listen to in technical and progressive metal where it seems like they have to try really hard to not repeat a riff more than once.

I can understand why it could get stale or boring if you're not big on the riffs or verses/choruses in the song, though.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 4, 2015)

The riffs are so good. Honestly, I've never felt that they were actually copying and pasting parts.


----------



## TonyGD (May 6, 2015)

Ben.Last said:


> The riffs are so good. Honestly, I've never felt that they were actually copying and pasting parts.



People forget Chino has been co-writing guitar and plays/sings live. There's an interview with Stef where he talks about how during the writing process they'll have to change the song structure to accommodate Chino's vocals/lyrics. They also tend to take their sweet time in the studio so I'm excited to hear what's next. Its all preference though I mean some people don't even like this kind of music at all but even if it is considered repetitive = still some of the best sounding repetitive and simple riffs that I have heard.


----------



## TonyGD (May 6, 2015)

Obviously not to say he assumed control of all guitar duties, but he is responsible for writing a decent amount of content...Even for the self-titled. Stephen was definitely used to being the only guitarist for a while though, and he was pretty stand offish towards the change initially. A lot of bands butt heads and eventually there's a compromise in which the entire band agrees on. I mean they all still voluntarily went into a studio together. Imo the slower/repetitive parts add a shoegazing texture to songs but I can see how that would become stale or not appeal to everyone.


----------



## tallikaz (May 7, 2015)

Simple riffs and repetitions are part of the charm of Deftones


----------



## Doug N (May 7, 2015)

tallikaz said:


> Simple riffs and repetitions are part of the charm of Deftones



Exactly, it's not like we're talking about BTBAM here.


----------



## wankerness (May 8, 2015)

Doug N said:


> Exactly, it's not like we're talking about BTBAM here.



That guy's complaint was that it was literally copy-pasted ala St. Anger (famously assembled in pro tools by pasting a bunch of already-recorded random riffs together into song-sized chunks as opposed to writing and recording songs with something resembling organic flow to them), not that it simply had repetitive riffs. Complaining a song is made up of a riff that was played once and then copy/pasted 63 times to fill out the rest of the verses is a somewhat different complaint than "they play this riff too much." I haven't listened to Diamond Eyes enough to know if he's right or not. 

It's true that some deftones songs, especially on the S/T, legitimately only have a couple riffs that never change throughout the song. There's nothing wrong with simple riffs or verse/chorus structures, but if you're going to do that you'd better at least have dynamic changes or some substituted notes in the vocal line or you become the rock equivalent of easy listening.


----------



## Poltergeist (May 9, 2015)

The Observatory,2015-05-08 - Santa Ana, California, USA








Setlist

Cherry Waves
Diamond Eyes
Rocket Skates
Knife Party
Elite
My Own Summer (Shove It)
lhabia
Tempest
Swerve City
Sextape
You've Seen the Butcher
Rosemary
Hexagram
Digital Bath
Change (In the house of flies)
Passenger
---
Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away)
Lotion
Head Up
---
Bored
Engine #9

Stoked they're opening with Cherry Waves. Didn't expect that at all. Here's the full show..


----------



## Poltergeist (May 12, 2015)

Chino was inspired by Morrissey's vocals and solo work for the new album and this one is suppose to be "out of the box".. We're suppose to expect a lot of keyboards/synths in the new songs, and I guess October is going to be the release date instead of September for the new record. It was an interesting read, check it out. 

Deftones' Chino Moreno On Their Spacey, Morrissey-Inspired New Album | NME.COM


----------



## Poltergeist (May 15, 2015)

Kerrang magazine interview,more on the new record...


----------



## Poltergeist (May 20, 2015)

Snippet of the new Deftones track featuring Jerry Cantrell. Sounds pretty good! 

https://instagram.com/p/24-pWNvWHi/


----------



## Poltergeist (May 23, 2015)

And another snippet of possible new material... surprised to hear another one so soon. 
https://instagram.com/p/3AVm2IvWMC/


----------



## Triple7 (May 23, 2015)

I know they're short clips, but they sound awesome!


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 6, 2015)

More coverage just to get this back to page one - I had to go with a terrible B&W conversion to compensate for the bad lighting tonight.


----------



## crystallake (Jul 21, 2015)

Does anyone know if the One Love For Chi site is still active? I picked up a shirt from them last month, and it's yet to arrive. I tried emailing Ming, but no response. I was hoping to get it before this weekends Deftones show in Cincy.


----------



## park0496 (Jul 21, 2015)

That site looks old as ....... hope you get your shirt or money back though


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jul 21, 2015)

I'll be redoing this one as I flubbed the ending on this take.


----------



## crystallake (Jul 22, 2015)

park0496 said:


> That site looks old as ....... hope you get your shirt or money back though



Yea, I tried emailing them before I placed my order, but their contact form just gives you a 403 error. I figured since it didn't say "sold out," that it was still active.

I had to email Ming through the PayPal email on my receipt. I'll give him through the week to respond, then I'll file a PP dispute.


EDIT: Shirt came in yesterdays mail! Guess if anyones still interested, they are still selling tees.


----------



## Poltergeist (Aug 11, 2015)

Posted from Fishman's Facebook today (from a recent show in Mansfield, MA)

Looks like Stephen is getting comfy with his Fishman's now...
















Gold plated Fishman pickups AND floyd rose... this is awesome (pic from extended range guitar nerds facebook)


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Aug 11, 2015)

^Love the gold Fishman pickups in that guitar. 

I'm very interested to hear how they sound on the new album. I guess if he's happy with the Fishman pickups his sig models might include them instead of the EMGs next year.


----------



## Ben.Last (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm really hoping they release the 8 string version soon: I'd like to swap the Blackouts in my Schecter for them.


----------



## RevelGTR (Aug 12, 2015)

Hmmm... Stef and Devin were two of my favorite EMG users tone wise. The Fishmans are definitely on my want to try list.


----------



## Hallic (Aug 12, 2015)

wow, fresh purple colour. is that see through?


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Aug 14, 2015)

Stephen talks about BIAS


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Aug 16, 2015)

Man that video reminded me how much I wish ESP would make an eight string version of his tele, I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 29, 2015)

Going to see them play with Incubus tonight in Irvine CA. Should be good times! They got a pretty stacked setlist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 14, 2015)

Kinda old news, but apparently Stef is endorsed by Engl now? He seems to be only using their power amps, though.


----------



## InHiding (Oct 27, 2015)

From recent interview:

On DEFTONES' upcoming follow-up to 2012's "Koi No Yokan" album:

Delgado: "It's being mixed now. It started being mixed a couple weeks back. They're actually going tomorrow to go down and listen to mixes and do things and We're mixing and we still are in the process of [finalizing the] album title, artwork, songtitles. We haven't even got there yet. But the music's done."

Deftones Are Still Finalizing New Album Title, Artwork And Songtitles - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Oct 27, 2015)

I know in a interview back in August Chino said they were planning to have the album out by Novermber but it looks like it will most likely be released in 2016. I wish the album would be out sooner, I'm getting a bit impatient haha


----------



## SD83 (Oct 27, 2015)

Interesting read. I wonder if they'll play any new songs on their winter tour. I'm afraid not, but one can hope  As long as this doesn't take half as long as the new Tool album, it could be worse.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 27, 2015)

SD83 said:


> Interesting read. I wonder if they'll play any new songs on their winter tour. I'm afraid not, but one can hope  As long as this doesn't take half as long as the new Tool album, it could be worse.



There will be nothing else around, once Tool happens


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Oct 28, 2015)

Bloodshredder said:


> There will be nothing else around, once Tool happens



...if it ever happens...


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jan 22, 2016)

New album update, should be out April 8th!

NEWS: Deftones to release eighth album on April 8th 2016! | DEAD PRESS! | Alternative music news, reviews, interviews and more!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah! Can't wait!


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 23, 2016)

So pumped for this!


----------



## hypotc (Jan 27, 2016)

Instrumental snippet up on their homepage now:

Deftones Official Website

edit:

Youtube version:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0WakBLNA0k


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Jan 27, 2016)

So excited for this! They also confirmed the album will be called _Gore_.


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 27, 2016)

Biggest music boner right now....


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 28, 2016)

Psyched!


----------



## Daf57 (Jan 28, 2016)

Album art??? Nah - turns out it's a gag by Chino using Depeche Mode Martin Gore photo.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 28, 2016)

So do we know if Stef is going full on 9 strings on this album?... Or did that already happen and I'm not aware?


----------



## Kobalt (Jan 28, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> So do we know if Stef is going full on 9 strings on this album?... Or did that already happen and I'm not aware?


He said he would never do that.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2016)

Those clips available anywhere else? YT link is dead and I'm not seeing anything on their official site.


----------



## JD27 (Jan 28, 2016)

Randy said:


> Those clips available anywhere else? YT link is dead and I'm not seeing anything on their official site.



Yeah, they mentioned it wouldn't be available for very long. This one just worked for me.

Deftones to release new album 'Gore' in April ? hear teaser clip now | NME.COM


----------



## Vrollin (Jan 29, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> So do we know if Stef is going full on 9 strings on this album?... Or did that already happen and I'm not aware?



In an interview a while ago hes was saying he might go back to seven because he wasn't a huge fan of the attack on the 8th string. Think it was an interview with dunlop...


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 29, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> In an interview a while ago hes was saying he might go back to seven because he wasn't a huge fan of the attack on the 8th string. Think it was an interview with dunlop...



The only thing I remember his saying on the topic is that he could imagine going back to 7 strings, but that 6 strings just feels ridiculous to him at this point.


----------



## lucasreis (Jan 29, 2016)

Kobalt said:


> He said he would never do that.



If Meshuggah did it, he would do it


----------



## espdna (Feb 1, 2016)

ooouuuu that teaser tho. omg these deftones, these deftones omg.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 2, 2016)

That teaser really teases you. 

I want to hear what Stef's rig sounds like with his new pickup.

ESP really needs to update the colors for his signature model 7. Lake Placid Blue, Neon Yellow, red sparkle etc. The reverse headstock must go too.


----------



## hypotc (Feb 3, 2016)

New teaser, now with vocals!

Deftones Official Website


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## lucasreis (Feb 3, 2016)

My god... I'm in love already.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 3, 2016)

YAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Feb 4, 2016)

You can hear the song and a short interview with Chino here 
Deftones premiere sweeping anthem &#8220;Prayers/Triangles&#8221; &#8212; listen | Consequence of Sound


----------



## hypotc (Feb 4, 2016)

NEW SONG ON YOUTUBE NOW (Official Audio) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmt6zN9vOk


----------



## wankerness (Feb 4, 2016)

hypotc said:


> NEW SONG ON YOUTUBE NOW (Official Audio)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAmt6zN9vOk



Reminds me of the last track on Koi No Yokan but with a much louder chorus. Good stuff!


----------



## gunch (Feb 4, 2016)

now that is a damn good song, the verse is amaze-balls


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow that song was incredible, definitely worth the wait!

Preorder is also up on iTunes!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 4, 2016)

Was holding out listening to anything from the new album until a full song was released.

F*ck. Yes.

I am not disappointed.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 4, 2016)

I guess I'm in the minority here, but that didn't grab me. I love the Deftones, and I'm sure I will love the album, as I do all of their previous ones, but that didn't make me want it real bad.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 4, 2016)

It's on Spotify as well. I'm already getting addicted to it. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## rokket2005 (Feb 4, 2016)

Triple7 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here, but that didn't grab me. I love the Deftones, and I'm sure I will love the album, as I do all of their previous ones, but that didn't make me want it real bad.



Yeah, it seemed like Team Sleep/Palms type stuff. Completely forgettable for me.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Feb 4, 2016)

Triple7 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here, but that didn't grab me. I love the Deftones, and I'm sure I will love the album, as I do all of their previous ones, but that didn't make me want it real bad.



At first, I was in the same boat. That off-time drum beat in the verses sorta threw me off, but the more I listen, the more I get into it, especially the chorus. Sounds like Stef is using a 7 on this one...while I dig the 8-string Deftones stuff, it wouldn't hurt my feelings to see them throw some 7's back in the mix.


----------



## sevenfoxes (Feb 4, 2016)

Reminds me a lot of Koi No Yokan. The guitar riff during the verse is sick!


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 5, 2016)

Triple7 said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here, but that didn't grab me. I love the Deftones, and I'm sure I will love the album, as I do all of their previous ones, but that didn't make me want it real bad.



You should keep in mind they always have albums with a large variety of song types.

On their last album, "Swerve City", "Poltergeist" and "Entombed" are all so different.

This song seems more vocal based like Entombed, Stef does use a "mellow" high gain that is smoother for these songs and it seems to be designed not to cut in as much.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 5, 2016)

Floppystrings said:


> You should keep in mind they always have albums with a large variety of song types.
> 
> On their last album, "Swerve City", "Poltergeist" and "Entombed" are all so different.
> 
> This song seems more vocal based like Entombed, Stef does use a "mellow" high gain that is smoother for these songs and it seems to be designed not to cut in as much.



Oh definitely. I really love all of those songs, this new one just didn't jump out at me. Maybe it will after a few spins though. Definitely stoked that he's using a 7 too.


----------



## esphil (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh man love the new song, what effect do you think they use for the clean guitar? I love it.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Feb 5, 2016)

Pre orders are up on their website, just ordered the limited 180g vinyl.


----------



## Dantas (Feb 8, 2016)

esphil said:


> Oh man love the new song, what effect do you think they use for the clean guitar? I love it.



From what my ears tell me, it's a modulated delay (delay with an added chorus effect).


----------



## bigboy (Feb 9, 2016)

Big fan here, lost for words to describe my passion for them.ummm yea I just got a 7 string I ordered so I assume I'll play some deftones for sure. I was asked at a new years eve party what is your favorite band?? U know I said deftones lol.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 14, 2016)

Loving the new song so much. Amazing band!!

As for the effect used in the verse, sounds like delay, chorus and a tremolo.That'd be my first way of trying to replicate that lol Sounds trippy as though, love it!


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 18, 2016)

Good interview with Chino.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 19, 2016)

Great interview/reminiscing session with Abe.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 22, 2016)

Interview with Steph ... the title of the article is classic UG sensationalism but it's an interesting read. 

https://www.ultimate-guitar.com/new...g_i_didnt_want_to_play_on_the_new_record.html


----------



## jwade (Feb 22, 2016)

That interview brings up an interesting possibility that I've heard mentioned before. Can the band exist without Stef? He sounds unhappy, there's definitely been a strong bleedover from Chino's other major passions, but not as much of Stef's.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 22, 2016)

Ehhhhhh

This sounds like things we've heard from both him and Chino about each other numerous times before. I mean... sure, there's always the possibility of a "last straw," but I sure hope not, and I hope they both realize that the tug of war between them is part of what makes Deftones so great. I kind of hoped that Chi's passing had finally solidified them in spite of their differences.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 22, 2016)

Someone paste that article so I don't have to click on their clickbait!  I'm guessing it's something like "Stephen Carpenter said something very vaguely critical of the recording process of the new record once, and we took it out of context and blew it up to try and get them clickz!!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Someone paste that article so I don't have to click on their clickbait!  I'm guessing it's something like "Stephen Carpenter said something very vaguely critical of the recording process of the new record once, and we took it out of context and blew it up to try and get them clickz!!"




*Are there any songs or guitar parts on the new record that you're really proud of or really excited for the fans to hear? *

Oh god. I think my proudest thing about my guitar playing on this record is just playing on the record because I didn't want to play on the record to begin with. It wasn't until way later once I actually got into it. I look at all the songs on the record and they were all a challenge for me to get in to.

*What do you think that barrier was for you? *

I don't know. I just really like metal and I love all the metal that's being played now. I wish everybody would stop saying "djent" though. That's just dumb. It's just metal.

*I still don't know what the .... that is. 
*
I thoroughly can get djent, I even have great appreciation for the bands, and I mean Meshuggah is one of my favorite bands. But it's just not a genre. It's just metal.

*So, you were saying earlier that you were having a hard time getting into playing on this new album. Why do you think that was? *

When we were coming up with ideas and writing the songs, the stuff that was being written, you know, the other guys' ideas, I wasn't too interested in it. It wasn't the style or the sound I was hoping we would take. It wasn't what I was expecting or wanting.

*That says a lot about you seeing yourself as part of a band and going in the direction of the band. Its unselfish. *

Yeah I hear ya. My band is going one direction and I am going another one currently.

*Do you think that will result in some more side projects or solo albums? *

Well I have another side project going with my friend in England, Sol Invicto. We've got some songs done over the past decade, hardly enough to count it as a full on band. But that's mostly on me because I haven't been able to contribute very much. My friends in my band would probably say the same thing. It's just that life thing that's always going on. Time and life, that's the way it goes. I've also got ideas for my own personal solo stuff. I've got another thing I'm going to start with a friend of mine. So there's definitely going to be other stuff, no doubt about that.

*That's not saying that you're going to leave the Deftones, is it? *

I would never leave the band that I started but the band started leaving me, I can't control that.

*That's a democratic way to look at it, really. *

I mean, I have a great time for the most part. This record has been a struggle and we have got issues that I do not want to leave home but how things will be in the future, I do not know. But I know what I will do and what I will not do and there are some things that I will not do in the future because I just don't agree with it.


----------



## Ben.Last (Feb 22, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Someone paste that article so I don't have to click on their clickbait!  I'm guessing it's something like "Stephen Carpenter said something very vaguely critical of the recording process of the new record once, and we took it out of context and blew it up to try and get them clickz!!"



It wasn't that vague (at least as far as these things go), which is the part that concerns me.


----------



## wankerness (Feb 22, 2016)

Ben.Last said:


> It wasn't that vague (at least as far as these things go), which is the part that concerns me.



Yeah, that's not vague at all. Ouch!


----------



## Kobalt (Feb 22, 2016)

Part of what makes Deftones awesome is the plethora of styles and emotions they put into their music. I understand Stef might not like the less metal approach, but he's good at it nonetheless.

I'll wait until the record comes out to judge, but it sounds like the rest of the band maybe decided to go in a more radio friendly approach?


----------



## jwade (Feb 22, 2016)

Something I really loved about Diamond Eyes was how often there were very clear 'This is an 8 string guitar' moments. The most recent album didn't have a lot of that, and this new song sounds like it could basically just be Chino playing guitar. I dunno, I love the new song, but I really hope that Stef has some pretty obvious parts on the rest of the album. It'd be a shame if they didn't leave any room for the guy.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 23, 2016)

Steph and Chino have always butted heads - that goes way back. 


Check out Chino tearing up Toxicitiy last September!


----------



## gunch (Feb 23, 2016)

Didn't Steph win a car accident settlement and basically use that money to fund the band's early days?


----------



## Quiet Coil (Feb 23, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Didn't Steph win a car accident settlement and basically use that money to fund the band's early days?



From a strictly financial standpoint, I'd say he's seen a decent return on his investment by now.

It wouldn't be fair to his bandmates, but maybe he needs to leave long enough to figure out that the grass isn't any greener on the other side. Either that or get off his ass and start a serious side project to "scratch that metal itch".

Just sayin'.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 25, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about Stef. 

He and Chino have always fought over the direction of the band. White Pony was the point when they fought the most, and they ended up giving us a masterpiece. This clash of views is what sets them apart. Stef may be complaining but I know that this new record is going to be incredible. This tension is good.


----------



## DeadPool2099 (Mar 1, 2016)

I can't wait to listen to Gore all the way through. I've been a Deftones fan ever since 97. I remember going to my local mall and getting "Around the Fur" on cassette tape and loving it. I saw the Deftones in concert only once in Denver back in 2000. It was during their White Pony tour. The Concert rocked but Chinos live voice was kind of well meh.

I can't wait to hear the new album, since its supposed to have 8-string guitar. Chinos guitar, and Sergio playing a Fender Bass VI. I can kinda hear the bass on "Prayers/Triangles." I am also waiting for Eros to be released.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 2, 2016)

Seriously? 

Damn... the Deftones are always making me pursue new instruments. I love the idea of having a Bass VI and I never knew Sergio was playing one. The Deftones were instrumental on my decision to go 8 string, maybe I'll have to buy one of these basses as well... lol


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm surprised at this point Stef doesn't have some type of Meshuggah-esque side project for his Metal outlet.


----------



## gogolXmogol (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope Stef will be able to influence the band development and contribute his part in full. He is truly an inspirational musician with outstanding ideas.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 2, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> I'm surprised at this point Stef doesn't have some type of Meshuggah-esque side project for his Metal outlet.



If there's two projects that need to happen, it's Mick Thomson's death metal band, and this.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 2, 2016)

Has he ever shown any aptitude for Meshuggah-style stuff? I can't think of a single Deftones song with a remotely difficult guitar part. I know he is a big Meshuggah fan, but has he ever played anything technical?


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 2, 2016)

Rats! Rats! Rats! from Saturday Night Wrist is one of the most metal songs they ever put out and it has some fast parts. I think he was inspired by Meshuggah on that track.


----------



## DeadPool2099 (Mar 2, 2016)

Have you guys listened to Kush? That was kinda of a rap metal out let for Stephen with the former drummer Raymond and bassist Christian from Fear Factory. And B-real the vocalist from Cypress hill. Its too bad they never really released anything, except the tracks you can find on their myspace and youtube. 

I think what makes Deftones Unique is using metal as the main ingredient but also using all these other genres of music. I wouldn't really be interested in them if they just full out Death Metal or something. Which don't get me wrong I love Death Metal. I just think the deftones have something unique. And I don't care what direction they go I will I will always listen to them. Let them experiment!.

Yeah it would interesting to hear Stephen in his own solo project. Without the restrictions of the Deftones.


----------



## espdna (Mar 4, 2016)

one of the best shows i've ever seen
storms clouds roll in just as that 7 chuggs 
crazy lightning, it poured, great atmosphere 
awesome show.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/NxAOG3uducU


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 4, 2016)

From Facebook - new video?


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 5, 2016)

For those of you that don't know they posted tour dates for May.

http://www.deftones.com/tour

Got my tickets for the OKC show!


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 5, 2016)

Downside of living in their hometown: they haven't prioritized setting dates in the area for years.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Mar 6, 2016)

"Prayers/Triangles" and "Doomed User" got their live debut last night:


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 6, 2016)

Doomed User sounds pretty cool from what I can hear, but I'm sitting in a Starbucks with crappy wifi so I'll give it a proper listen when I get home.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm guessing Sergio used a Bass VI to record the album?


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 6, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing Sergio used a Bass VI to record the album?



Yeah I remember reading a couple of interviews where they said that he used it to record his parts.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 6, 2016)

What's the big deal about a Bass VI? Looking at the list of recordings it appeared on, it seems like it just sounds like a regular electric bass and that no one ever uses the top two strings.


----------



## jwade (Mar 6, 2016)

My guess would be that the tighter string spacing would let him do some nice big chords to really thicken up some of his parts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2016)

It does look like he's playing chords in some parts.

On top of that, the pickups and shorter scale length give it a more unique tone compared to a standard bass.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 6, 2016)

Bass chords tend to sound like muddy garbage, even with a really trebly setup. Glassjaw's EYEWTKAS is one of the few cases where I think consistent bass chords worked. I'll be curious to hear it, though. If this thing has single coil pickups I'm guessing it does sound pretty odd. 

I'll remain interested mostly because of the history of bass in the earlier Deftones albums. I know in the past the rather subtle use of fretless bass added quite a bit to White Pony, even though he was never doing high slides like most people do to accentuate the fact that's what they're using. The new guy is obviously not Chi, but hey. Despite the usually very subtle presence of bass in their music, it sometimes ends up being cool!


----------



## Veldar (Mar 6, 2016)

He loves MBV so maybe for Kevin Shields' type of tremelo arm use, I also disagree about bass chords.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 7, 2016)

Veldar said:


> He love MBV so maybe for Kevin Shields' type of tremelo arm use, I also disagree about bass chords.



What is an example of chordal bass playing on a distorted guitar song that you think sounds good?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 7, 2016)

Several Iron Maiden songs come to mind.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 7, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Several Iron Maiden songs come to mind.



Hmm, never listened to them.* Isn't it mostly high single-note guitar counterpoint kind of riffs so the bass has tons of room to breathe, or do they do a fair amount of low powerchord chuggy stuff too? I guess I'm specifically thinking in the context of the downtuned powerchord kind of context that makes up so much of the Deftones' catalog, or other more "heavy" stuff. Maybe Iron Maiden fits part of that bill!

*I heard The Trooper and Run To The Hills once or twice many years ago.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 7, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Hmm, never listened to them.* Isn't it mostly high single-note guitar counterpoint kind of riffs so the bass has tons of room to breathe, or do they do a fair amount of low powerchord chuggy stuff too? I guess I'm specifically thinking in the context of the downtuned powerchord kind of context that makes up so much of the Deftones' catalog, or other more "heavy" stuff. Maybe Iron Maiden fits part of that bill!
> 
> *I heard The Trooper and Run To The Hills once or twice many years ago.



Fear of the Dark is a good example, it has several bass chords and they sound sweet. Another band that uses chords extensively on bass is Rush. 

I'm really, really considering acquiring a Bass IV, even the Squier version, because I have a regular 5 string bass but I would love to fiddle with this little hybrid that I consider to be one intriguing instrument for those who love bass and guitar


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 7, 2016)

It's kind of a middle ground between a baritone guitar and a bass.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 7, 2016)

wankerness said:


> What is an example of chordal bass playing on a distorted guitar song that you think sounds good?



Stuff that I wrote when I was in a metal band, so I'm pretty biased I guess haha


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 8, 2016)

Doomed User now has its time available to see on iTunes like Prayers/Triangles, do you think that could be the next single?


----------



## SD83 (Mar 16, 2016)

ChubbyEwok said:


> Doomed User now has its time available to see on iTunes like Prayers/Triangles, do you think that could be the next single?



World Premiere: Deftones debut new song &#8216;Doomed User&#8217; on Octane | SiriusXM Blog


----------



## wankerness (Mar 16, 2016)

NO ME GUSTA. The verse, prechorus and chorus all sound like totally different songs and the verse/prechorus riffs seem like something I'd have slapped together during a high school jam session. We have CLUNKY HEAVY RIFF, some kind of simplistic thrash riff (which I kind of like), and then the happy powerchord chorus. It just doesn't hold together for me at all and I think it's easily worse than anything on the last two albums. Down there with "Headup" for me! I've listened to it three times now and ugh. Who knows, though, maybe this is the worst song on the album and seemed like the best single. I wasn't that big of a fan of Rocket Skates compared to the rest of that album (though that song was way better than this one).


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 16, 2016)

Loving Doomed User, makes me more hyped for the album!


----------



## budda (Mar 16, 2016)

Just came here to make a thread for Doomed user. I really dig this track, it's a good blend of stuff.


----------



## oc616 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like a cross between Diamond Eyes and Hexagram. I like.


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 16, 2016)

wankerness said:


> NO ME GUSTA. The verse, prechorus and chorus all sound like totally different songs and the verse/prechorus riffs seem like something I'd have slapped together during a high school jam session. We have CLUNKY HEAVY RIFF, some kind of simplistic thrash riff (which I kind of like), and then the happy powerchord chorus. It just doesn't hold together for me at all and I think it's easily worse than anything on the last two albums. Down there with "Headup" for me! I've listened to it three times now and ugh. Who knows, though, maybe this is the worst song on the album and seemed like the best single. I wasn't that big of a fan of Rocket Skates compared to the rest of that album (though that song was way better than this one).



Totally the opposite for me... I'm listening to it for the 5th time in a row and all I can think is "instant classic"  

The simplistic thrash riff is what I like the most, because it's not what I expect from the Deftones these days, I like the fact that it's a riff with high notes that's intercalated with a low-ass riff, it's like this song suffers from a jekkyl/hyde complex


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 16, 2016)

Eh, it's ok. I don't really think the vocals fit the riffs in the verse. I'll have to give it a few more listens I guess.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2016)

Triple7 said:


> I don't really think the vocals fit the riffs in the verse.



Same. Overall, I still dig it though.


----------



## extendedsolo (Mar 16, 2016)

I like the new track. Deftones have always been really good at tension and resolution. The verse builds the tension and kinda sounds out of place, but then the chorus really resolves into something a lot easier on the ears.


----------



## kevdes93 (Mar 16, 2016)

Like the riffs and stefs tone but the vocals are a little weird on this one IMO


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 16, 2016)

Sounds like a combination of old school and new school Deftones. Production of their new stuff with an arrangement that would have fit perfectly on Adrenaline.


----------



## Randy (Mar 16, 2016)

kevdes93 said:


> Like the riffs and stefs tone but the vocals are a little weird on this one IMO



Yeah, kind of a weird choice. I wouldn't expect them to CHANGE necessarily but the compression on the track in the link is SO bad, it probably doesn't help.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 16, 2016)

It's different from anything they have done lately, but I still dig it.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 16, 2016)

They just keep on convincing me that there's nothing they can do which I won't like.

Pre ordered the vinyl as soon as it went up. Super excited to hear the rest.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 16, 2016)

As soon as it's actually out I'll give the album a listen in its entirety. I can't just listen to one song out of context and be expected to like it.. 



Triple7 said:


> Eh, it's ok. I don't really think the vocals fit the riffs in the verse. I'll have to give it a few more listens I guess.



^my opinion on most of their music. 

When I first heard Deftones I didn't like them (white pony was their latest at the time). I decided to give it a good listen a few years later and I still couldn't get into it. Some time later I tried again and started to really like what I heard (this was around Diamond Eyes' release). 

I didn't care much for KNY at first but it grew on me. 

I'm sure I'm not going to like this new one at first but I assume it, like the rest of their music, will grow on me in time. 

But avoiding clicking on these links is hard


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 16, 2016)

It's good, not great IMO. Looking forward to more.


----------



## oc616 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok, giving it more listens and now something is bugging me. The vocal production, is very raw and jarring. I can tell they went to great lengths to give a "high-quality" rock production to the overall track (best drop E tone I've heard outside of your usual djent stuff), but that leaves the vocals out of place. Chino's pattern/performance isn't the thing that doesn't sit here IMHO.


----------



## Cnev (Mar 17, 2016)

I've been Deftones fan since high school (now 33) and the two new songs are absolutely meh to me for whatever reason. They're a band I never really had to find a reason to love, but with these I feel like I do. Weird.


----------



## Daf57 (Mar 18, 2016)

Steph's cool ... nothing to see here... 

Deftones Stef buries split rumours that followed tense Gore sessions - News - Metal Hammer


----------



## espdna (Mar 18, 2016)

any more new on when Eros will be released?


----------



## Doug N (Mar 18, 2016)

espdna said:


> any more new on when Eros will be released?



Supposed to be April 8


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 18, 2016)

Doug N said:


> Supposed to be April 8



Eros, or Gore?


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Eros, or Gore?


Gore, they still haven't said anything on Eros.


----------



## Doug N (Mar 18, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Eros, or Gore?



My bad, Gore. Read it too fast.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah I thought Gore. Eros is still coming one day, right?


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 19, 2016)

Last I heard, Eros may never get released.


----------



## Velokki (Mar 19, 2016)

Does anyone else think that Deftones is a really mediocre live band? I really love their music, but I can't get past what they yield live on a stage.

A couple of quick examples:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqbpVULPxis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaXydPUVxl4

Do I not just "get it" or do you agree?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 19, 2016)

Velokki said:


> Does anyone else think that Deftones is a really mediocre live band? I really love their music, but I can't get past what they yield live on a stage.
> 
> A couple of quick examples:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqbpVULPxis
> ...



They've never been great on stage, though they really improved after Diamond Eyes, so I've heard. It was usually bad sound setup and Chino being off when I saw them.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 19, 2016)

They're not the craziest on the stage, but the energy is pretty surreal. Granted, I haven't seen them since 2006ish, but I remember it being a crazy show (And the pit opened waaaaaay up once My Own Summer hit as the second song of the set).

Edit: Yup, 2006, Taste of Chaos tour. A bunch of Emo bands, then Deftones headlining. Pretty sweet setlist too;

Feiticeria
My Own Summer (Shove It)
RX Queen (With Street Drum Corp)
Bloody Cape
Be Quiet and Drive (Far Away)
Minerva
Hexagram
Nosebleed
Change (In The House of Flies)
Around the Fur
7 Words (with a Root breakdown thrown in there, although I feel like they played a bunch of snippets of Adrenaline in there)
Engine No. 9


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah when I saw them back in 2013 the energy was unreal, hoping it will be the same in May.

Edit: I think Chino can be a little inconsistent depending on how drunk he is, but everyone else is spot on.


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 19, 2016)

They did massively improve around the time Diamond Eyes came out.

And the quality of their shows IS incredibly dependent on Chino's level of inebriation.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Mar 19, 2016)

My buddy took me to see them for my birthday after Diamond Eyes came out. He was never big into them but he left a believer, great show.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 19, 2016)

i saw them with Mastodon and AiC several years ago. Chino had a good buzz going and it rocked. 

i also got a wicked contact high and had a panic attack and thought i was going to die..... then i noticed the light show was really awesome


----------



## bhakan (Mar 19, 2016)

I feel like a lot of times videos of live shows don't do them justice. When the energy is high at a show and the band is super into it and jumping around and the audience is screaming lyrics the band is normally a little worse sounding, but the show is a lot more fun. Obviously ideally a band would be able to do both, but when you're actually there I don't feel like you notice it as much.


----------



## MikeH (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm missing their show with Cult Leader tonight and I'm super bummed about it.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 21, 2016)

Velokki said:


> Does anyone else think that Deftones is a really mediocre live band? I really love their music, but I can't get past what they yield live on a stage.
> 
> A couple of quick examples:
> 
> Do I not just "get it" or do you agree?



They've always been bad live. I remember being absolutely shocked at how bad "Be Quiet and Drive" sounded live even back when I was an undiscerning kiddie circa 2000. The guitar work was always sloppy and any clean vocals were incredibly out of tune and out of breath. It was still fun to see them, but yeah...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree with feeling they aren't the best, live. I saw them a few years back, and it just felt like a whole lot of... unappealing noise.

Though the sound went out, halfway through their set. Me and my brother are sitting a good few thousand feet away from the stage, at least, and we just hear Chino BELT out this really impressive scream.

Definitely been loving the hell out of them the past few years though. Still have lots of respect for them and what they do.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Mar 22, 2016)

I saw them on the BlackDiamondSkye tour. They were OK, but far from the tightest live act. And yeah, Chino was easily the weakest link. He broke into screams in a few inappropriate places; as a result, my friend started calling them "Tonedeafs."


----------



## lucasreis (Mar 22, 2016)

I think the band sounds spot on most of the time. Saw them two times. Chino isos hit or miss. One of the shows he wasn't that good and the other he nailed it, even singing maynards parts on Passenger perfectly.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm glad they were tight when I saw them last summer. I was a bit worried since I've heard some of the stories but any mistakes they made were minimal and they absolutely killed it.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah when I saw them in 2013 they killed it, Chino was spot on and had A LOT of energy. Seriously, he was running all over the stage and still preformed well. A friend of mine saw them in Texas two days before and said Chino was super drunk and didn't preform well so I guess I got lucky.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 22, 2016)

Saw em a few months back and they were pretty tight. it was a good show.


----------



## Korbain (Mar 24, 2016)

I've seen em live a few time and they've been good. Though, i've seen some live footage and Chino has been absolutely terrible...

I personally think he could go some proper singing lessons, he's got the range and voice, but he needs to learn how to utilize it to its best.


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 25, 2016)

They sound fine to me here:

https://youtu.be/0a1p_nxWxi8?t=1332


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Mar 28, 2016)

They added a summer tour on their website, gonna catch them at the Tulsa show!


----------



## jwade (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 3, 2016)

Heres an interview with Chino about Hearts/Wires and you can listen to the song at 2:37.
BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, Deftones Exclusive, Rockest Record: Deftones - Hearts/Wires


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 3, 2016)

ChubbyEwok said:


> Heres an interview with Chino about Hearts/Wires and you can listen to the song at 2:37.
> BBC Radio 1 - Rock Show with Daniel P Carter, Deftones Exclusive, Rockest Record: Deftones - Hearts/Wires



I just started listening, and it sounds like this is actually taken from the interview Carter did with Chino on the Someone Who Isn't Me podcast, which is much more in depth.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Apr 4, 2016)

Ben.Last said:


> I just started listening, and it sounds like this is actually taken from the interview Carter did with Chino on the Someone Who Isn't Me podcast, which is much more in depth.


It could be, I haven't listened to the other podcast so I'll check it out if I can!



BrailleDecibel said:


> "Phantom Bride" is officially one of my favorite Deftones songs ever!


Everyone has been saying that Phantom Bride is mind-blowing, I'm definitely psyched to hear it!


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hearts/Wires is in my opinion, the best song out of the 3 they've released. I haven't heard the rest of the album though.


----------



## CGrant109 (Apr 4, 2016)

Cannot wait for this album!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 4, 2016)

The 8th is gonna be a good day for sure. I'll be listening to this album on my way to see Vai and Tosin


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 4, 2016)

Personally, the tracks they've been releasing so far I've truly enjoyed. It's making me like the band more.


----------



## jwade (Apr 4, 2016)

It's getting tough to stay strong and wait for release day. So stoked.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 4, 2016)

I haven't listened to the leak (and probably won't TBH), but the 3 official releases have me excited.

Prayers/Triangles was pretty damn good I'd say. Probably not as good an opener as Diamond Eyes, but still like an 8/10 anyway.
Doomed User was one that I was lukewarm on at first, but it's really grown on me despite being a weird stylistic mishmash. It's actually my favorite of the three at this point.
Hearts/Wires wasn't amazing the first time through, but I did enjoy it and think I could grow to like it a lot in time.

The fact that this is releasing on the same day as an Ihsahn album is just nuts. April 8th will probably be my favorite musical day of this year unless someone else _really_ steps it up.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 8, 2016)

Really getting excited for this


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2016)

Just finished (_legally_) listening to the whole thing.

I thought the whole album was very cohesive, concept album-like. I'm still used to listening to the first two singles, so of course those are going to stand out to me more, but objectively... my two "favorite" tracks were Hearts/Wires and Phantom Bride.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 8, 2016)

This is a really strong album; I think it's as good as Diamond Eyes anyway. Time will tell if it can match KNY. I am pleased.


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm not sure what to make of it so far, I really do want to like but it's not clicking for. Right now I would probably rank the albums, from worst to best:
SNW
Gore
Adrenaline 
KNY
Diamond Eyes
White Pony
Around the Fur


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 8, 2016)

I like it a lot. It's very much an album lover's album though. The songs don't really stand out from each other as much as their stuff usually does, and it's more a cohesive thing. 

As an aside, by the time their next album rolls around I'm expecting Chino's vocals to be nothing but delay and reverb. He's gotten more and more echoy in the mix over their last few.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 9, 2016)

hmm, not really feeling this album compared to previous releases. Have to see if it grows on me.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 9, 2016)

I've listened to it three times through now, and I too at first was unsure about it as a whole... but it's definitely growing on me.

I realized my biggest roadblock is the production/mix - not that it's bad, it's just very different from Diamond Eyes or KNY. Chino's vocals have (as mentioned above) a lot of effect, but they're frequently really forward in the mix. Stef's heavy guitar is sometimes too, at times jarringly so. In fact, everything blends together less (IMO) than KNY, and differently than DE, where DE was a quite separate mix but very in your face, and KYE smoother but very even; so far Gore seems to be very separate but very... distant? Not sure how to describe it, yet.

Still, I like it! Other than the three early releases (which I love), Xenon and Rubicon were instant standouts for me. I've never heard a Deftones album yet that I could unconditionally love at first listen, they always require repeated listenings to really get, for me. DE did, KNY did, I'm sure Gore will too. But so far, so good!


Edited to say: was listening to Gore on Spotify today (bought it, but figured I'd help them out with a few $0.005 when I can ) while doing other things... the album finished and went right into Adrenline-Bored.... and I didn't notice it was a different album! A lot of the feel of the writing and style are VERY old school 90's Deftones to me... curious to hear others' takes on that.


----------



## MoshJosh (Apr 9, 2016)

Went out and bought my copy today. . . and so far its good. I've only been able to listen to the album as a whole once, and I'm sure I'll like it more with each listen.

As for some thoughts I wish there was a little bit more of Stephen's heavy riffing in parts (though I am a bit biased as DE is probably my favorite album by them and its quite heavy) but I love that solo, not sure the song name at the moment but you guys know the one, very tasteful I didn't see it coming and I loved it.

EDIT: Oh and I can't say I love the screaming/yelling effects, but I think it'll grow on me.


----------



## anomynous (Apr 10, 2016)

Phantom Bride, it's Jerry Cantrell playing the solo. 






Album is alright. Sounds more like Palms than Deftones. Disappointing after Diamond Eyes & Koi No Yokan. With that said, it's still solid and I'll be listening to it more.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 10, 2016)

This band will never cease to amaze me. This album is so different it's so good. People will clamor for a heavy album, if you want that, there's KNY and DE, or Adrenaline. It's so dreamy I can't stop listening, Phantom Bride is just so sugary sweet. Cantrell's solo reminds me a lil'bit of Pink Floyd. My least favorite would be Hearts/Wires, the only thing I feel shouldn't be on the album. 8.5/10.


----------



## gunch (Apr 10, 2016)

So I can appreciate why Stef is grumping


----------



## RevelGTR (Apr 10, 2016)

I hate to say it but I have to agree, for whatever reason this album isn't really working for me. It's nice to see that they're still changing and experimenting though.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 11, 2016)

First full listen: Very enjoyable - big potential for larger impact with more listens (might grow on me). Better first impression than Koi - but not Diamond Eyes. 

I'm hearing a hell of a range of guitar sounds, from heavy to tasteful - so what is Steph suppose to be grumpy about?


----------



## oc616 (Apr 11, 2016)

That bit at the end of "Phantom Bride" sounds like it was tacked on 'cos Steph threw a wobbly.


----------



## Vrollin (Apr 11, 2016)

Been ripping through this cd many times over today, I love it, its every element of the Deftones as we know them. It's definitely an album you listen to in its entirety to get the full effect, but I still think the majority of songs will hold on their own, they just work better together!


----------



## JustMac (Apr 11, 2016)

It's good so far, I've really stuck to the opening track Prayers/Triangles. It's very powerful but melancholic, surprised to see something of a mixed response to it, it's one of my favourite songs by them already. I guess the other songs will grow on me, so I won't pass judgement till a few more spins. 

Also the artwork is really nice, something very unique about it.


----------



## Cnev (Apr 11, 2016)

2 full listens through and meh. Nothing memorable or really interesting going on, and it just sounds tired and uninspired to my ears. Also, Chino lazily throws his voice around the music to the point of annoyance. I wish I had something glowing to say, but it's my least favorite Deftones album to date.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 11, 2016)

After a number of listens, I've concluded my favorite song is Acid Hologram. The verse melody makes you think it's going to be all soothing and melodic but NO. The chorus/bridge are filled with tension and dissonance.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 12, 2016)

Cnev said:


> 2 full listens through and meh. Nothing memorable or really interesting going on, and it just sounds tired and uninspired to my ears. Also, Chino lazily throws his voice around the music to the point of annoyance. I wish I had something glowing to say, but it's my least favorite Deftones album to date so far.



I completely agree. There are a few decent songs on this album...but over all it's pretty lackluster. The vocals sound so disjointed from the music, with all the effects on them, and the patterns(?) he chooses to use. So far, it's also my least favorite Deftones album...by a lot.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 12, 2016)

With more listens, Gore is really growing on me (I went through the same process with KNY, as well). The more I hear it, the more I realize that the *music* is very Deftonish, as it were, but Chino has really stretched out with his melodies, and the production is VERY different from what they've done before. It's like a cross between arena rock and some reverb drenched indie project. 

I predict I'll continue to like it more and more... except maybe that long drawn out ending to Gore, that's a little much even for me! =p


----------



## BlueTrident (Apr 12, 2016)

On a seperate note, does anyone else think that ESP need to upgrade their LTD SC range a bit? Like with different colours instead of black and ebony fretboards instead of rosewood?


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm still trying to take it all in, but I like how it flows almost like a concept album. Also, Phantom Bride into Rubicon is an awesome 1 - 2 punch of an album ending.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 14, 2016)

on Jimmy Kimmel live-


----------



## leandroab (Apr 14, 2016)

This album is definitely a grower. First time I listened to it, it didn't even make an impression on me. The third time I understood what it was all about and now I think it's ....ing awesome.


----------



## Randy (Apr 14, 2016)

leandroab said:


> This album is definitely a grower.



Not a shower?


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2016)

Randy said:


> Not a shower?



People insist it's a grower, that yes, it will be as big as the "shower" eventually, just give it some time, but that's just a lie they say to cover up the fact that it really is just a small one.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm such a crappy 'tones fan.. I haven't even had a listen to Gore..


----------



## synrgy (Apr 14, 2016)

There was a brief moment there where I was like

WTF GUITAR SOLO DEFTONES ALBUMS DON'T HAVE GUITAR SOLOS

But then I kept listening, and it was pretty, and it took the song somewhere, so I was okay with it. And then I found out it was a guest spot from Jerry Cantrell, so I was even more okay with it.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I'm such a crappy 'tones fan.. I haven't even had a listen to Gore..



I'm a good Deftones fan cause I am not going to listen to it until I have a physical copy. It's still 1998 in this house.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 14, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I'm a good Deftones fan cause I am not going to listen to it until I have a physical copy. It's still 1998 in this house.



 word, G! That's pretty much what I'm holding out for as well  

I'm broke AF this month because of my new PRS so I might have to resort to streaming


----------



## wankerness (Apr 14, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> word, G! That's pretty much what I'm holding out for as well
> 
> I'm broke AF this month because of my new PRS so I might have to resort to streaming



I'm going to buy it on Saturday. It's national record store day so they're having a lot of crazy sales on vinyl/cds at the local stores.

In related news, the Deftones are releasing a vinyl edition of "B-Sides and Rarities" on Saturday as a Record Store Day tie-in. I haven't heard that collection yet, even though the CD came out in 2005! "The Chauffeur" is the only one that jumps out as being something I've heard before (I heard it way back in Napster days along with a bunch of other b-sides/rarities of theirs like Teething).


----------



## Dantas (Apr 15, 2016)

The more I listen to Gore, the more I get bored with this album....is by far the worst album in their discography.

For me the biggest problem is the middle of it, starting with Geometric Headress to L(Mirl)....those 5 tracks in the middle are by far the most boring, redundant and lifeless songs ever in their catalog. The guitar work is completely bland....just power chords, and those riffs that are only octaves been played (the begginning of Pittura Infamante for example)...they always found a way to make that kind of simple songwriting and guitar work transcend their simplicity, but here they are running out of ideas and sounding completely lazy. 

I think this happenned since a lot of songs were written by Chino, and then Stephen came way later in the writing proccess, and did his thing without the same inspiration of previous albums. Chino does nice stuff over Stephen guitars in previous songs, but the core of their sound comes from Stephen starting the riffs (I guess), and not Chino writing the heavy parts and starting writing the songs alone. Chino's never been a great guitar player, and it shows sometimes in his lousy vibratos (listen to the begginning of Xenom, or older songs like Riviere) and his overall raspy sound.

A track which I think is the best, and show a nice blend of evolution of their playing and songwriting is Rubicon, but it's a shame that this appears just in the last track of the record.

I may sound arrogant above, but I'm just a average guitar player trying hard to become better everyday, and I'm also a huge fan of the band since 98, when I bought Around The Fur, but after 8 albums, they are sounding tired and complacent with their style, and especially Chino and Stephen with their guitar playing.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Apr 15, 2016)

wankerness said:


> In related news, the Deftones are releasing a vinyl edition of "B-Sides and Rarities" on Saturday as a Record Store Day tie-in. I haven't heard that collection yet, even though the CD came out in 2005! "The Chauffeur" is the only one that jumps out as being something I've heard before (I heard it way back in Napster days along with a bunch of other b-sides/rarities of theirs like Teething).



That's cool! I think in that album there is a different rendition of the song teenager, and I quite liked it a lot more then the version on white pony. The Please, Please, Please cover had me hooked as well


----------



## gunch (Apr 15, 2016)

BlueTrident said:


> On a seperate note, does anyone else think that ESP need to upgrade their LTD SC range a bit? Like with different colours instead of black and ebony fretboards instead of rosewood?



A comeback of a Stef 6 would be awesome too


----------



## MerlinTKD (Apr 15, 2016)

BlueTrident said:


> On a seperate note, does anyone else think that ESP need to upgrade their LTD SC range a bit? Like with different colours instead of black and ebony fretboards instead of rosewood?



How about the red one with the gold 8 string Floyd in the Kimmel vids?


----------



## jmeezle (Apr 15, 2016)

Dantas said:


> The more I listen to Gore, the more I get bored with this album....is by far the worst album in their discography.
> 
> For me the biggest problem is the middle of it, starting with Geometric Headress to L(Mirl)....those 5 tracks in the middle are by far the most boring, redundant and lifeless songs ever in their catalog. The guitar work is completely bland....just power chords, and those riffs that are only octaves been played (the begginning of Pittura Infamante for example)...they always found a way to make that kind of simple songwriting and guitar work transcend their simplicity, but here they are running out of ideas and sounding completely lazy.
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself. Totally agree, this band has gotten me through some .... since I was a teenager (I'm 31 now). I'm really let down by this album.


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 15, 2016)

Also not diggin the album. The vocal production irritates me as hell also!


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey you Deftones fans should check out Decorticate - Eros and Dihex. Cool stuff.
and lets be real here, Gore has some ok ideas going on. but

White Pony>Diamond Eyes>Koi no Yokan>>>Around the Fur>>>>>>Saturday Night Wrist>>>>S/T>>>Gore>Adrenaline


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Apr 15, 2016)

This album seems to have really polarized people. Fantano (TND) gave it a 4/10, and the comments section there was super split.

I myself still like it quite a bit, but it's definitely not as good as KNY. I've made up my mind about that. The production hasn't really grown on me, but I still enjoy the music. (FWIW some of my favorite albums ever have objectively crappy production.)


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 16, 2016)

I think the split is because it's not a bad album, it's just not a good Deftones album. It's missing a lot of what's always made them special because of the power dynamic that obviously existed during the writing process. 

Point blank, Chino needs to put down the guitar for this band and let Steph do what he's obviously amazing at doing.


----------



## gorthul (Apr 16, 2016)

I like the album, but for me it is far from being as good as Koi No Yokan, which is my favourite Deftones album. Stand-Out Tracks are in my opinion Prayers / Triangles, Phantom Bride and Rubicon, the worst is in my opinion Doomed User, which sounds completely uninspired and boring to my ears.

Overall I would rate it 6-7/10. I especially miss this dreamy kind of vibe of previous releases. Could also be the mix, which some of you already mentioned...


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 16, 2016)

Didn't realize Chino was doing most of the guitar writing. No wonder it sounds more like Palms and Crosses.

I do like Gore, but my above point makes it feel weird.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 16, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> Hey you Deftones fans should check out Decorticate - Eros and Dihex. Cool stuff.
> and lets be real here, Gore has some ok ideas going on. but
> 
> White Pony>Diamond Eyes>Koi no Yokan>>>Around the Fur>>>>>>Saturday Night Wrist>>>>S/T>>>Gore>Adrenaline



Hrm. I greatly disagree that Around the Fur is better than SNW or Adrenaline, but I agree that White Pony is their best, so I wonder what my reaction is going to be. The only album of theirs I'm really lukewarm on is the S/T, but a couple songs on it have grown on me over the years. I'm going record shopping in a couple hours so I'll probably know by this afternoon!


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 16, 2016)

Ralyks said:


> Didn't realize Chino was doing most of the guitar writing. No wonder it sounds more like Palms and Crosses.
> 
> I do like Gore, but my above point makes it feel weird.



He's not doing most of the guitar writing, but Steph was coming to the songs later on in the process, after they'd already been formed, which means that Chino's guitar parts were already somewhat in place, which I'm sure limited Steph's ability to come up with distinct stuff.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Apr 16, 2016)

I love the album and don't get the hate at all. 
Hate to see all the speculations about who wrote what though, considering no one from the band have actually said anything about it... 
Steph and Chino always have had disagreements, but because of some .... clickbait article titles everyone now assumes that it's worse than before...


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 16, 2016)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> I love the album and don't get the hate at all.
> Hate to see all the speculations about who wrote what though, considering no one from the band have actually said anything about it...
> Steph and Chino always have had disagreements, but because of some .... clickbait article titles everyone now assumes that it's worse than before...



They've openly discussed that the songs were pretty far along before Steph started contributing.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Apr 16, 2016)

Ben.Last said:


> They've openly discussed that the songs were pretty far along before Steph started contributing.



Yeah, I know, but it's blown out of proportion by listeners.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 16, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Hrm. I greatly disagree that Around the Fur is better than SNW or Adrenaline, but I agree that White Pony is their best, so I wonder what my reaction is going to be. The only album of theirs I'm really lukewarm on is the S/T, but a couple songs on it have grown on me over the years. I'm going record shopping in a couple hours so I'll probably know by this afternoon!



Personally, it's quite difficult to look at their catalog as an ordered set. I think of White Pony, ATF, and Adrenaline as one set and Deftones, SNW, DE, KNY as a separate set of writing. Of the albums 7, I've listened to SNW the least with the first three albums getting heavy rotation as I group up listening to those tracks. Diamond Eyes and Koi No Yokan get much heavier play rotation than do SNW and the eponymous albums.

I recently got my copy of Gore, ripped it, converted it, and have it loaded up for a long drive I'm going to take where there isn't an option but to listen to it from beginning to end (I still haven't listened to the whole album). Some tracks on the albums never made much sense initially (I'm thinking Teenager, Pink Cellphone and Anniversary of an Uninteresting Event), but they fit in with the albums as a whole IMO.

I'm optimistic about Gore.


----------



## jwade (Apr 16, 2016)

Ben.Last said:


> Point blank, Chino needs to put down the guitar for this band and let Steph do what he's obviously amazing at doing.



Counterpoint:

Stef needs to put down the bong, and drive his ass to the band's rehearsal spot and be involved from the very beginning, instead of showing up months into the process.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 16, 2016)

jwade said:


> Counterpoint:
> 
> Stef needs to put down the bong, and drive his ass to the band's rehearsal spot and be involved from the very beginning, instead of showing up months into the process.



That's a fair point; it could be all his fault. That being said, Chino isn't living anywhere near the other guys anymore, so who knows where the early writing actually took place? And it's not as though Steph has had any problem knocking it out of the park in the past.


----------



## jwade (Apr 17, 2016)

On a different topic, did anyone else get a strong Weezer vibe from the beginning of Pittura Infamante?


----------



## Velokki (Apr 17, 2016)

A couple of pages back we were talking about Deftones' live performance.

Now they've done couple of really high-production value live shoots on Jimmy Kimmel, which are quite good.

Hearts/Wires:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2Z4nI2wmNY

Prayers/Triangles:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60RpaXx03yQ

But I gotta say, I believe there's something done to Chino's vocals in post. Not sure, but it's strange that suddenly most of the time when his voice starts to go out of pitch, he'd just return to the normal pitch. In most live takes it just goes all to hell if he loses the pitch. Either he's done a lot of practice drills and warm-ups and he's genuinely much better, or there's some post-editing in the videos. Especially in these higher profile takes such as Jimmy Kimmel, record companies surely want the best out of their bands, and I wouldn't be surprised at all if some parts were corrected in post.

Just the cynical me, haha.


----------



## wankerness (Apr 17, 2016)

After two listens, my reaction is uh...it's alright. The incredibly wimpy sounding guitar is sort of distracting, too. It just sounds like a wall of lo-fi fuzz on some riffs. I like the first track, geometric headdress, and rubicon. I also kinda like phantom bride (apart from the terrible harmonized lead overdubs in the last chorus). I really DON'T like Doomed User, Pittura Infamante, and Xenon. The latter two in particular have some riffs that sound like the junk I wrote in high school when I first learned how to play guitar and just slid octaves around the neck haphazardly. Everything else is just kind of boring. 

I'll put it on repeat in my car for a week or two and see what happens. Koi No Yokan was love on first listen, as were most of their earlier albums, so probably I'll end up sort of liking it and always thinking it's one of their least good albums. The S/T required basically forcing myself to like it apart from the first track and Bloody Cape, and this might be the same deal


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good footage!


----------



## wankerness (Apr 18, 2016)

Two posts up


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 18, 2016)

Doh! Sorry!


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 18, 2016)

jwade said:


> On a different topic, did anyone else get a strong Weezer vibe from the beginning of Pittura Infamante?



Wouldn't be shocked. Well known these guys love Weezer, and they use to cover El Scorcho and (I think) Say It Ain't So live sometimes.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 18, 2016)

Adrenaline is 21 years old.


----------



## Randy (Apr 18, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Two posts up



29 posts above that.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 1, 2016)

Just picked this up the other day and I need to let it grow on me but so far I dig it, though it's not as good as KNY or Diamond Eyes. I can see some parts where people are saying it sounds more like Palms than Deftones but that doesn't bother me at all since I love Palms.


----------



## DeadPool2099 (May 2, 2016)

I've been listening to the new album since i got it off Itunes. Mainly after repeated listens the album to me it sounds like post rock or indie rock, mixed with hard rock or metal riffs. The music sounds kind of different, more like the band is slowly taking a new direction. There's some leads and harmonies happening. Not much leads like solos, just little melodies between both guitars. Which is nothing new, Deftones has been doing that since SNW. Jerry Cantrell's solo rips pretty good on Phantom bride.

I get a better view on how some of the new music works, with each guitar. Watch "Hearts/Wires" live with Jimmy Kimmel. You can see that the Bass VI, chinos guitar and Stephens 8-string each have a distinct sound. The Bass VI and Chinos guitar are playing melodies an octave apart. And sometimes the Bass VI and 8-string and doing Rhythms together but they don't mash together. The timbre between the 8-string guitar and Bass VI sound pretty different from each other.

The music is simple but very melodic,there's more melodic things happening with all three guitars. The 8-string riffs are hella simple, it's cool how the 8-string , 6-string and Bass VI sometimes lock in. Also the fact that this particular album isn't Stephen Carpenter pummeling listeners into the ground with his rhythms constantly dominating the mix. There is a little bit more space for both guitars and the Bass VI to breathe.


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2016)

I listened to the album 15 or so more times. I don't like it any more than I did on first listen. The only two tracks I can see myself coming back to frequently are the first and last tracks. It's about tied with the S/T for the worst in their discography, but it's not bad, just kind of meh.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (May 3, 2016)

I found it grew on me, but I also think SNW is their weakest effort to date. I appreciate the varying influences and layers going on with the album (I hear some Cure and Weezer especially). It's good background music for getting work done or driving.


----------



## wankerness (May 3, 2016)

Yeah, "good background music" is exactly it. Their other stuff mostly all functions as FOREGROUND music


----------



## Triple7 (May 3, 2016)

wankerness said:


> Yeah, "good background music" is exactly it. Their other stuff mostly all functions as FOREGROUND music



Couldn't agree more.

I listen to Phantom Bride...and that's pretty much it.


----------



## GraemeH (May 6, 2016)

Yeah listened 16 times now and although it's better listened to as a complete album than dipping in for an individual track here or there, it's still like Self Titled without Hexagram and Minerva, or Saturday Night Wrist without Beware or Hole.

I literally can't remember a single riff, vocal melody, chorus, anything.

Shame, because I loved Koi No Yokan more than most of their stuff, they were really at their top level they've ever been at on that album for me.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 6, 2016)

After multiple listens I decided it's not as good as their other recent output (DE, KNY). However, I still do like it. Acid Hologram, Geometric Headdress, and Phantom Bride are the tracks I keep returning to. I don't care for a few others (title track pls), and the remaining 50% is likable but not exemplary.


----------



## BlackMastodon (May 6, 2016)

I got my hopes up too much after hearing Prayers/Triangles, absolutely love that song. Phantom Bride is great too and a couple others but yeah, the rest is on the weak side. I'd give it about a 6/10.


----------



## jwade (May 7, 2016)

It's definitely not as catchy, and not nearly as memorable as Koi or Diamond Eyes, but it's a fairly beautiful album, and I'm excited to hear some of this stuff live the next few years.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 7, 2016)

^ This. It's not an album of SONGS, like they usually do, but the album as a whole is pretty good.


----------



## leandroab (May 8, 2016)

Randy said:


> Not a shower?



god dam_n_ you


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (May 11, 2016)

Great show in Memphis TN. Stephens tone sounded great and chino was really on point.


----------



## couverdure (Nov 7, 2016)

Does Stef still bring like 11 guitars with different downtuned tunings on tour? I feel that he should cut the amount to 3 and get the Drop pedal or use his Axe FX's pitch shift function so that he doesn't have to bother his flight customs and guitar tech.


8-string F#BEADGBE
Adrenaline - The low two strings aren't used since it was recorded in E standard
Self-titled - Effect set to 3, so the guitar is tuned to D#G#C#F#BEG#C# (the 8th string isn't used obviously)
Diamond Eyes - Original tuning
Koi No Yokan (Tempest and Rosemary) - Effect set to 1 since they're played in F standard
Gore - Original tuning

7-string Drop F#
Saturday Night Wrist - Original tuning
Koi No Yokan (rest of the album) - Effect set to 2 so it becomes Drop E (originally played on an 8 but I doubt the high E was used)

Drop C#
Around The Fur - Original tuning
White Pony - Effect set to 1 so it becomes Drop C


----------



## bhakan (Nov 7, 2016)

Except Pitch shifting never sounds 100% right, and if you can afford to bring 11 guitars (which Deftones can), why not make sure everything sounds the way you want? If they were a small band playing clubs and driving a tour van it would totally make sense.


----------



## SD83 (Nov 7, 2016)

I didn't pay that much attention to his guitars actually (was on the other side of the stage for most time, and I guess my eyes have seen better years  + for all I cared he could have been strumming along on a shovel if it sounded like that, best concert I've ever been to), but I can't remember him changing guitars a lot when I saw them last year. Maybe 4 or 5 times? And yes, if you can afford it and have someone put them in a rack on stage for you, and all you have to do is give the guitar to some guy and take the next one, then go on playing, I might do the same. I guess it's not just different tunings, but also backup guitars?


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 7, 2016)

couverdure said:


> Does Stef still bring like 11 guitars with different downtuned tunings on tour? I feel that he should cut the amount to 3 and get the Drop pedal or use his Axe FX's pitch shift function so that he doesn't have to bother his flight customs and guitar tech.
> 
> 
> 8-string F#BEADGBE
> ...



No one wants to smash out a huge crushing cord only to have it feel like a uke in your hands in comparison.
If he can't feel it, and from the way he discusses this in various interviews stating that he just loves crushing drawn out sounds and the way it feels, then he is going to have a .... time on stage and you're going to hear that disconnection in the audience.

Side note, get to see them Saturday with Karnivool opening for them!!!


----------



## wankerness (Nov 8, 2016)

Karnivool? Wow, that's an interesting choice.


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 8, 2016)

wait what? Karnivool is opening for Deftones? I will go wherever this is happening


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 8, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> wait what? Karnivool is opening for Deftones? I will go wherever this is happening



In Australia! Get your plane tickets quick, before either of those two numpties get elected and put your country in lockdown!


----------



## Sikthness (Nov 10, 2016)

Vrollin said:


> In Australia! Get your plane tickets quick, before either of those two numpties get elected and put your country in lockdown!



hahaha . damn I wish i could. That would be an absolutely incredible show. Australia has all these bands Id love to see, Karnivool, Dead Letter Circus, Caligulas Horse, Twelve foot Ninja ...I need to spend a year in australia enjoying the women and see some of these bands


----------



## Vrollin (Nov 10, 2016)

Sikthness said:


> hahaha . damn I wish i could. That would be an absolutely incredible show. Australia has all these bands Id love to see, Karnivool, Dead Letter Circus, Caligulas Horse, Twelve foot Ninja ...I need to spend a year in australia enjoying the women and see some of these bands



There are so many great bands, unfortunately I just think it's quite hard for Australian bands to brake from the gigging scene to touring and having a label promote them internationally. A big part of that may lie with the fans, I'm not sure what it's like in other countries, but I have seen Australian opening acts get constantly booed because dickheads in the crowd just wanted to see the international headline act. The openers weren't bad, 5they just weren't who they wanted to see, but completely undeserving of the treatment from the crowd...


----------



## vilk (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm so late getting this. Only finally listening to it since earlier this week.

Honestly, I'm quite surprised everyone's saying it doesn't measure up to Diamond Eyes or KNY, because my immediate first impression was _Oh man! They decided to ROCK again!_

Because I felt like KNY is totally neutered, and about half of Diamond Eyes is too. Gore actually jams, gets you headbanging, which is really refreshing after an album totally and completely devoid of that. The last two tracks, I play them over and over again because they friggin slay! And I love the first track as well. Chino actually brought back his screaming, and it's intense!

I love Diamond Eyes, and I do like Koi No Youkan, but I feel that Gore is exactly what the doctor ordered.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 18, 2017)

Not sure how to feel about this. I mean, I'd believe you if you told me this was a White Pony b-side. Which should be good, in theory, but this is really pushing the boundaries of influence in to rip-off territory.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2017)

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure how to feel about this. I mean, I'd believe you if you told me this was a White Pony b-side. Which should be good, in theory, but this is really pushing the boundaries of influence in to rip-off territory.



jesus the singer even sounds just like chino


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 19, 2017)

I could name a few of bands that do rip-offs pretty constantly, but that track above is just similar sounding to Deftones, I wouldn't call it a rip-off (unless you have a certain track in mind, that I didn't hear/don't remember).

Now, since we discuss bands similar to Deftones, here's my recommendation... and it's currently my top#2 album of 2017:
Skip to 21:42 for best track on the album.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Dec 19, 2017)

It sounds like a Deftones song, I dig it! If I could find a vocalist who could pull it off, I would rip off Deftones all day, every day.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow, both of those bands do Deftones really well, with Vexes doing the earlier-era stuff, and Come to Dolly sounding a bit more like the later-era...I like 'em both! Vexes' singer in particular gives me a strong Chino vibe...Vextones!


----------



## Rational Gaze (Dec 20, 2017)

gunshow86de said:


> Not sure how to feel about this. I mean, I'd believe you if you told me this was a White Pony b-side. Which should be good, in theory, but this is really pushing the boundaries of influence in to rip-off territory.




While I really enjoy this, I just cannot get over how it isn't really trying to be anything but the Deftones. The singer does his best Chino impersonation, including the tiny fake-me-out vibrato at the end of some phrases. Even the name of the band and the song title share the Deftones aesthetic. 

It's cool I guess, I just don't know how far they can logically take this.


----------



## gunch (Dec 20, 2017)

Come to dolly is like self titled riffs with around the fur vocals, pretty cool


----------



## Petar (Jan 1, 2018)

Not sure if mentioned earlier anywhere on this forum... But i really enjoy the band named Face Off and their EP: Massive... 
Of course, everyone will have its own perception, but to me it sounds like post-rock kind of Deftones vibe, with female vocals... Oddly enough, they are from Serbia, as well...


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 5, 2018)

always reminded me of Deftones


----------

